# FABFITFUN Summer 2013 Box



## jenalessi (May 31, 2013)

I thought I'd start a new thread for the Summer box since the first thread was for the Spring Edition.  Its supposed to ship around the 20th according to FB, I'm excited to see what they do to make up for their initial bust!  What do you think they'll do?  I really really hope no more JewelMint.  (or any of the mint brands).  No thanks!


----------



## IffB (May 31, 2013)

It seems they are keeping a very low profile.  Since they are shipping June 20 and there has not been any advertising or a push for new subscribers yet, they must be very apprehensive about the feedback on this one.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2013)

I won't be continuing the sub, but it's for financial reasons. I've decided to pare down and this is the priciest one so makes sense that it's getting cut first.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

I'll definitely consider it, depending on the box. While I was very frustrated with the last box and the Jewelmint fiasco, I think that giving the next box free was a generous way to make up for it. If it seems they have learned from their rookie mistake and the box is WORTH the money, I might keep it. But, as this is a fairly expensive box, I will have to be impressed!


----------



## OiiO (May 31, 2013)

Updates. I unsubscribed because I wanted nothing to do with FFF anymore, but I'm curious to see what you all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 3, 2013)

I sent them an email telling them I wanted to cancel. I don't feel comfortable risking $50 with them at this point, plus with as many boxes they are giving away for free I have doubts about the value/contents. If they do wow I'll come back next season.


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 12, 2013)

curious to see what the summer box will bring.  It is odd they aren't advertising it anymore.  Maybe the service will die after the summer box?


----------



## shy32 (Jun 12, 2013)

> curious to see what the summer box will bring. Â It is odd they aren't advertising it anymore. Â Maybe the service will die after the summer box?


 I think it's a little weird they aren't advertising, maybe because they are having to give out so many free boxes to unhappy customers... Who knows? I wonder if they are going to make each box identical so one gets let down. Time will tell.


----------



## IffB (Jun 12, 2013)

I got a "Subscription Expired" email yesterday:

Subscription Expired Your subscription for FabFitFun VIP is now expired.

Please keep this email for your records. If you have any questions, please contact [email protected] Thanks for your purchase.

I sent Kevin an email with a cut-and-paste of the free box offer....my last box was missing everything! 

Did not receive a reply confirming the free box promised...we will see...


----------



## Andi B (Jun 12, 2013)

I am starting to feel very uncomfortable about this, and I'm sooo close to cancelling.  I was one of the few that didn't have any problems with my first box, so I was going to give them the benefit of the doubt.  Now I'm not so sure!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

I didn't sub for the first box, and I'm not going to sub for this one, but if this one is amazing maybe I'll sub for the fall box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am starting to feel very uncomfortable about this, and I'm sooo close to cancelling.  I was one of the few that didn't have any problems with my first box, so I was going to give them the benefit of the doubt.  Now I'm not so sure!


 I'm feeling the same way .... I'm getting a free box, but I'm not even sure I want it. I will have to be REALLY amazed by this box to continue subbing. My coworker said she feels like I owe them another paid box after this free one, but I'm not sure I agree. If it's another awful box, I don't want to send them another $50 for yet another awful box! Is it terrible that I'm almost hoping their service dies after this box so I don't have to worry about canceling? lol


----------



## Andi B (Jun 12, 2013)

The more I think about this, the more I'm convinced that I should cancel.  It doesn't seem fair for me to pay $50 for what's probably going to be a bunch of crap, due to all of the free boxes they've "promised" people!  I'm seriously over this sub!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 12, 2013)

I also got a box that was pretty good but my Josie Maran was dried up so they offered me $25 off this box.  I don't know whether to keep it or cancel it because $25 is a lot of money to waste if nothing in this box is good.


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 12, 2013)

This is interesting. Do you think its possible they are cancelling the whole service?  Let us know if you hear back from him..



> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a "Subscription Expired" email yesterday:
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 12, 2013)

I canceled last week and got the same subscription expired email. I don't think the box will be great since they're giving away so many. They haven't updated or given any spoilers about the contents, maybe if they would've advertised something high value like a MorrocanOil masque I would've stayed subbed.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 12, 2013)

@EmilyMak I could see them going out of business, they have to put together an amazing summer box for super cheap. If they can't deliver an amazing summer box that will help them gain subscribers I don't think there will be a fall box.


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 12, 2013)

@snowLeopard  Very true. Lets see.  I cannot wait to see how the summer box turns out.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 12, 2013)

I got a subscription expired email as well and I'm supposed to be getting this box for half off. I emailed them a few days ago (whenever the email was sent) but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## IffB (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is interesting. Do you think its possible they are cancelling the whole service?  Let us know if you hear back from him..


 No email response yet.... will give it a few days and keep an eye on Facebook.Not holding my breath!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a bad feeling about all this now.


----------



## jenalessi (Jun 13, 2013)

I vaguely remember them saying when you ordered spring your subscription was considered active until the next billing cycle. Then you'd be billed again. But since the summer box was free, it shouldn't say expired because it should be active again until September now. Odd. They aren't going under, but they need to start pumping us up about this box. They haven't pushed summer at all yet and it's confusing to many that still are subscribed. Try posting on their FB wall if you haven't already and let us know what they say.


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there anyone who stayed subscribed and is paying for a box? Have any of those people been charged yet? I'm highly doubting their June 20 ship date.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't unsubscribed (or gotten an e-mail about it), so I assume I am still in??


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 14, 2013)

> I haven't unsubscribed (or gotten an e-mail about it), so I assume I am still in??


 I was wondering that too... I haven't gotten an email. I'd be ok if the whole thing was cancelled honestly.... Lol


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 14, 2013)

I subscribe for the Spring box and was offered the Summer box for free (I got one of the crappy boxes). I havent heard anything though...


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 15, 2013)

Someone asked the shipping question again in their facebook and now they say the box will be shipped toward end of June. Hmm.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 15, 2013)

interesting. I'm torn - I'd like the free box they said i'd get, on the other hand i'd like to ensure there's no way in heck they're going to charge me.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just saw this posted on their FB page. Even though they do not give any spoilers, its good to see some communication from them about the summer box

http://fabfitfun.com/fabfitfun-summer-vip-box


----------



## KayEss (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmm...well I wrote to the contact information within the email about my "expired account" and _still_ haven't heard back (what awful customer service), so I tried writing to the main FabFitFun email. We'll see if I get any reply--if not, I guess I'm just not getting the summer box. Not a huge loss. If I could just log into an account page to see my account status that would be a whole lot easier...Good to see that there actually seems to be a summer box in progress.


----------



## rw0824 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...well I wrote to the contact information within the email about my "expired account" and _still_ haven't heard back (what awful customer service), so I tried writing to the main FabFitFun email. We'll see if I get any reply--if not, I guess I'm just not getting the summer box. Not a huge loss. If I could just log into an account page to see my account status that would be a whole lot easier...Good to see that there actually seems to be a summer box in progress.


 Have you tried opening a ticket via this site - https://fabfitfun.zendesk.com/home?  I opened a request earlier today and they responded within an hour or two.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 18, 2013)

I emailed them about my free box and received the below the same day. Thanks for reaching out. We will be shipping the summer boxes towards the end of the month and you will be receiving a notice with the tracking information. Regards, Vanessa


----------



## IffB (Jun 18, 2013)

> I emailed them about my free box and received the below the same day. Thanks for reaching out. We will be shipping the summer boxes towards the end of the month and you will be receiving a notice with the tracking information. Regards, Vanessa


 Here is my reply to if my free box will be shipping in June: It will. There is a small issue on your account, so can you give me a phone number where you can be reached during the day so we can get this resolved and ensure you get your box? Regards, Franke


----------



## KayEss (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my reply to if my free box will be shipping in June:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I got the same sort of reply from Franke. Sorry, Franke, but I'm near enough to Canada on vacation that if I leave my cell phone on for your call I'm going to incur tons of roaming charges (because others will text and call while I wait). I don't see why this can't be resolved over email. Anyway, let me know if you provide your number and what results (and what your 'small issue' is...what on earth could be wrong if you're getting it for free? It's not like they could have a problem charging you...).


----------



## IffB (Jun 18, 2013)

> Yeah, I got the same sort of reply from Franke. Sorry, Franke, but I'm near enough to Canada on vacation that if I leave my cell phone on for your call I'm going to incur tons of roaming charges (because others will text and call while I wait). I don't see why this can't be resolved over email. Anyway, let me know if you provide your number and what results (and what your 'small issue' is...what on earth could be wrong if you're getting it for free? It's not like they could have a problem charging you...).


 Yes, they had no problem emailing me to advertise the Summer box.... So"uh-maizinly" unprofessional.....


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone been charged yet??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

Email not displaying correctly? View it in your browser



Everywhere | Tuesday June 18, 2013




Be a FabFitFun VIP! Get on the list for our amazeballs summer box


 OhmuhGod theyâ€™re back again! No, Iâ€™m not talking about the Backstreet Boysâ€™ Summer 2013 Tour â€” Iâ€™m talking about something even more fabulous, even more exciting, something truly worth throwing your bra onstage for (OK wait, no, donâ€™t do that): Iâ€™m talking about the FabFitFun VIP gift box for summer!
Yep, this box is out of control, crazy uh-mazing, packed with the very best gotta-have-â€™em products for summer 2013. With the help of the FFF team, Iâ€™ve carefully put together the items that I just couldnâ€™t make it through summer without, and now weâ€™re delivering â€™em right to your front door!

Get ready for a big, beautiful box of brilliant beauty products that will make you feel good from the inside out all summer long! Click here to see all of the spring essentials that we packed into our last box, and get excited for the next round that I know is going to seriously blow you away!

Our VIP membership is just $49.99 four times a year, and delivers seasonal shipments of our exclusive picks. Our inaugural VIP box sold out quickly â€” so sign up now to guarantee that youâ€™ll get your hands on one our amazeballs summer boxes! (And you can go ahead and put that bra back on!)

xx, G






  








Manage your account, update your subscription preferences, or sign up for other editions here.Say hello! [email protected] | 323.454.2220 | 8474 W. 3rd St. Suite 206, Los Angeles, CA 90048 Â© FabFitFun 2013

Wanna leave us for good and break up forever?  Unsubscribe here.

About | Editorial Policy | FFF Team | Advisory Board | Apps | Advertise | Jobs | Privacy | Contact Us

I'm curious what you guys get.  I'm actually surprised some of you are sticking around after the first box.  Good luck!  With a launch email like this I'm certain it'll be "amazeballs"  so good you'll be throwing your bra on stages across the country. 

Seriously?  Who wrote that email?


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't subscribe to this box, but I've been following the posts to see how the next box is. Am I the only one who can't stand the words "amazeballs" and "uh-mazing"? The use of those words is enough to make me not want to buy a box, haha. I know its supposed to be a fun box, but those words just don't seem professional enough to me. I really hope this box is good for you guys though because I know the last one wasn't that great, but I'm sure that they've put extra work into making these awesome to make up for the last one!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't subscribe to this box, but I've been following the posts to see how the next box is. Am I the only one who can't stand the words "amazeballs" and "uh-mazing"? The use of those words is enough to make me not want to buy a box, haha. I know its supposed to be a fun box, but those words just don't seem professional enough to me. I really hope this box is good for you guys though because I know the last one wasn't that great, but I'm sure that they've put extra work into making these awesome to make up for the last one!


 Yep, to me those are the kinds of words that might appeal to teenagers, and not grown women most of us here are. What exactly is FabFitFun's target demographic, anyway?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, to me those are the kinds of words that might appeal to teenagers, and not grown women most of us here are. What exactly is FabFitFun's target demographic, anyway?


 At $50 each, I'd think their demographic would be slightly older and more professional. But I agree, their rah, rah emails are slightly ridiculous.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 19, 2013)

IDK, there are plenty of girls out there that get whatever they want, $50 or not.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't subscribe to this box, but I've been following the posts to see how the next box is. Am I the only one who can't stand the words "amazeballs" and "uh-mazing"? The use of those words is enough to make me not want to buy a box, haha. I know its supposed to be a fun box, but those words just don't seem professional enough to me. I really hope this box is good for you guys though because I know the last one wasn't that great, but I'm sure that they've put extra work into making these awesome to make up for the last one!


 Yes! I hate it when companies use those words, I'm technically still a teenager at 18 and they still really bug me.


----------



## IffB (Jun 19, 2013)

Got a call com customer service. They needed my CC on file before mailing my comp box the end of June or early July...If I am not happy with the box, I must cancel again,,,,,"unrealballs"!!!!! Yes, I also hate the stupid slang used on the ads....


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 19, 2013)

I think they used 'amazeballs' because it is something Guiliana says all the time on Fashion Police.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked on my account on vip.fabfitfun.com and my personal info like hair type, clothes size, skin type, etc. were not correct.....so I corrected them. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked on my account on vip.fabfitfun.com and my personal info like hair type, clothes size, skin type, etc. were not correct.....so I corrected them. Anybody else notice this?


 I just checked and my information was correct but some of the questions (maybe 1/4 or 1/3) were blank when I definitely filled them out initially.


----------



## highlander2013 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine too


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine was missing too, just updated.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 21, 2013)

Where do you sign in at to check that? I must be missing it because all I see is a place to sign up...


----------



## KayEss (Jun 21, 2013)

https://vip.fabfitfun.com/ The login button is on the upper right hand side.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine were also all wrong


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine were also all wrong


 Mine weren't wrong, per se, just some were blank. The ones that were filled in were the answers that I put to begin with. What is irritating is that the ones that were blank were the clothing/shoe sizes and the complexion color, etc. So if there is a size or skin color specific item, I'm probably screwed since I would assume that the boxes are mostly assembled by this point.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 21, 2013)

> https://vip.fabfitfun.com/ The login button is on the upper right hand side.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! =)


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 21, 2013)

> Mine weren't wrong, per se, just some were blank. The ones that were filled in were the answers that I put to begin with. What is irritating is that the ones that were blank were the clothing/shoe sizes and the complexion color, etc. So if there is a size or skin color specific item, I'm probably screwed since I would assume that the boxes are mostly assembled by this point.


 I had the same problem... Clothes and pant size were there, but shoe size, phone type and skin tone were missing. Along with favorite workouts and hair problem (which I know I answered before)...


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem... Clothes and pant size were there, but shoe size, phone type and skin tone were missing. Along with favorite workouts and hair problem (which I know I answered before)...


 Those were the exact same things missing from my profile and I remember answering all of them.


----------



## beautybeth (Jun 21, 2013)

Strange that some of the information was missing - It looked like we were getting shorts/pants/sweats of some sort. SO if my size was missing... I am not sure what to expect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess we'll see!

Wish they were giving out SOME clues as to what is in the box...

Let me/us know if any of you guys get an email confirmation that your box shipped! I am one of the many who are supposed to get a free box, hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 21, 2013)

I canceled because even though it would only be $25, it's $25 I don't really have right now, especially not to waste..


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 21, 2013)

how crazy about the profile!  mine had all changed too.  grr..

I think are all in this just because we like surprises haha.   This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank goodness for you ladies. All my answers were gone too so I went in and re-answered them all levels, hopefully it does not negatively affect my box.


----------



## Mieshey (Jun 21, 2013)

I am soooo glad you posted about this.  I went and checked my profile and low and behold my shipping address was to someone in Compton!  I live in SF.  Have no idea how that got messed up but can only imagine the nightmare I would have gone through had I not checked it before my box actually shipped.  That does concern me about the security of their information though.  I mean how could someone else's complete address have ended up in my account?  Hmmmmm


----------



## wurly (Jun 22, 2013)

> Those were the exact same things missing from my profile and I remember answering all of them.


 Same here. So random. I am so curious about this box. I really do not want to go negatve yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 22, 2013)

> I am soooo glad you posted about this.Â  I went and checked my profile and low and behold my shipping address was to someone in Compton!Â  I live in SF.Â  Have no idea how that got messed up but can only imagine the nightmare I would have gone through had I not checked it before my box actually shipped.Â  That does concern me about the security of their information though.Â  I mean how could someone else's complete address have ended up in my account?Â  Hmmmmm


 Crazy!! I didn't even pay attention to that on mine... I need to check!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmm, so FabFitFun says I need active billing on file, even though my card had not expired by the time they told me my account had "expired". So I activated my new card just for them and updated the info on my account page. I replied and asked them to confirm that I would be getting the summer box with my credit. They have been kind enough so far, but...jeez, I hope I don't regret it. I'm afraid they will tell me that summer is sold out now or something.


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mieshey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo glad you posted about this.  I went and checked my profile and low and behold my shipping address was to someone in Compton!  I live in SF.  Have no idea how that got messed up but can only imagine the nightmare I would have gone through had I not checked it before my box actually shipped.  That does concern me about the security of their information though.  I mean how could someone else's complete address have ended up in my account?  Hmmmmm


 Very scary....  I really don't know if I trust my CC info with them.   Oh well.. going to see this free Summer box then cancel immediately.... So ridiculous...


----------



## crburros (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone been charged yet??


 I haven't. I was supposed to only be charged $25.00. 

No communication from them whatsoever.


----------



## crburros (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked on my account on vip.fabfitfun.com and my personal info like hair type, clothes size, skin type, etc. were not correct.....so I corrected them. Anybody else notice this?


 It won't let me login. It says I'm not a member???

Did they unsub me without my knowledge?


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 22, 2013)

> Very scary.... Â I really don't know if I trust my CC info with them. Â  Oh well.. going to see this free Summer box then cancel immediately.... So ridiculous...


 My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## alovestory (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm supposed to be getting a free summer box too. The only way I will keep this sub is if this upcoming box is truly Uh-Maze-Balls or whatever the term is. I'm kind of doubting it will be and I'm feeling like it might not ever arrive.

I recall reading somewhere (in this thread maybe??) that a tote was coming for the summer box. Meh.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya'll are brave.  Hope it turns out better this summer!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Updates. I unsubscribed because I wanted nothing to do with FFF anymore, but I'm curious to see what you all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I don't think I'll ever subscribe again, but I'm curious about how they handle the second box. I hope it is amazing for all of you sticking around!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lauren, don't you mean AMAZEBALLS?







> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I don't think I'll ever subscribe again, but I'm curious about how they handle the second box. I hope it is amazing for all of you sticking around!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lauren, don't you mean AMAZEBALLS?


 I just spilled my tea all over the keyboard


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 24, 2013)

> I just spilled my tea all over the keyboardÂ


 Hahaha!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Lauren, don't you mean AMAZEBALLS?:add_wegbrech:


 At least this sub is providing entertainment!


----------



## Eleda (Jun 24, 2013)

I am waiting for my free box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For some reason, I am not angry with FFF. So far surprisingly, they were very good to me, lol. I took part in 3 of their twitter parties, won great products, my klout score went through the roof because they really engage in the conversation and RT (I highly recommend going to twitter parties in general, as it is a sure way to up your klout score, and klout sends some nice free products which I hope to get into their program one day lol). To me, no matter what the outcome now, this box will not affect my positive experience with this company. However I understand why many are not happy, I had similar problems with Glossybox, as they never sent me the Refinery box back in november so I just unsubscribed. With all these subs it is a hit or miss. Fingers crossed we'll have some spoilers soon. And yes, that word - I have only 1 question-why...


----------



## Eleda (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just spilled my tea all over the keyboard


 Be gentle with the keyboard, we need your participation in this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It won't let me login. It says I'm not a member???
> ...


 I'm having the same problem. It just keeps saying "Oops! It seems thereâ€™s been a mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like you need to log in." Is anyone else having issues. I'm supposed to get this box for free.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting for my free box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For some reason, I am not angry with FFF. So far surprisingly, they were very good to me, lol. I took part in 3 of their twitter parties, won great products, my klout score went through the roof because they really engage in the conversation and RT (I highly recommend going to twitter parties in general, as it is a sure way to up your klout score, and klout sends some nice free products which I hope to get into their program one day lol). To me, no matter what the outcome now, this box will not affect my positive experience with this company. However I understand why many are not happy, I had similar problems with Glossybox, as they never sent me the Refinery box back in november so I just unsubscribed. With all these subs it is a hit or miss. Fingers crossed we'll have some spoilers soon. And yes, that word - I have only 1 question-why...


 Congrads!! What'd you win from the parties? I do Klout as well. I used to love them, but they seem to hate me. I never get offered any perks now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Used to get tons of great stuff from them


----------



## Eleda (Jun 25, 2013)

Tnx! I got yes to products. i wonder if we get them in this seasons fff box. I hoping for a cc cream also, a girl can dream


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem. It just keeps saying "Oops! It seems thereâ€™s been a mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like you need to log in." Is anyone else having issues. I'm supposed to get this box for free.


 This happened to me as well, even though I had already set up a password. You just have to click "forgot password" and the send you a link and you can reset your password and  log in and all of your information is still there.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 25, 2013)

> This happened to me as well, even though I had already set up a password. You just have to click "forgot password" and the send you a link and you can reset your password and Â log in and all of your information is still there.


 I had the same problem and the "forgot your password" thing worked for me.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 25, 2013)

The only beauty brand I had seen them post about was Yes To. Not that it's a bad brand or anything, but I would be disappointed to get it in a box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 25, 2013)

> The only beauty brand I had seen them post about was Yes To. Not that it's a bad brand or anything, but I would be disappointed to get it in a box.


 I'm fine with it if it's a new product or not a focal point but yeah I'd like to see something a little more special. I'm hoping it's similar to the popsugar summer box but a little less pricey.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2013)

I went to the Ulta grand opening in Philly a few weeks ago, they had a Yes To consultant there giving out samples of their products.  I got some wipes to take with me.  I chatted with her all about subscription boxes.  I love their facial wipes.  

I'm not subbing to this box because I wanted to wait and see what the turn out was, for which I'm thankful.  I wouldn't be thrilled with Yes To items being included, but I wouldn't be bummed either.  If it was the choice between facial wipes and some of those jewel mint pieces, I would rather the wipes anyway.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think the 2 items are ok- I'm not over the moon excited but I'm not at all disappointed- here's hoping the rest of the box Rocks!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 25, 2013)

Spoilers we know so far under the tag

Beach Tote

Catalina Su lip gloss $14

Infinity Sun Glow on the Go Sunless Tanner $40


----------



## KayEss (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers we know so far under the tag
> 
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 25, 2013)

Meh. Not excited so far. The last 'on the go' stuff that was supposedly to be in the box, not everyone got. I don't have high hopes...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers we know so far under the tag
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 25, 2013)

Blah. It's free so I'm okay with it. Would be pretty unhappy if I were paying full price and these were the spoilers.


----------



## Eleda (Jun 26, 2013)

eh, if the item #2 is the highest value item from this box, I am so not a fan.

Also, if some of you really liked the moroccanoil from the box, I stumbled upon another very similar product but for $31. It is from Kesari company and called indian hair lotion. I thought it was lotion and bought it, but it is exactly same oil texture as Moroccanoil, and smells great. I thought it was a cheaper version of Moroccanoil, but 4.4 oz. versus 3.4 Moroccanoil. I also think this one has more good ingredients. Anyway it is also a spa product and I am using it myself now and that Morocaanoil I was not hot about and I gifted it, lol.

Google it if you are curious, I think it is much better than glorified Moroccanoil, cheaper and more product for the money.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 26, 2013)

Decided the take the risk and get the summer box for half off..figured I should find at least a few items worth $25 I'd be happy with. 

I guess I should have known one of the summer items would be a tanner..but as an African American...yeah..not happy about getting an item of such a high value in my box! (assuming this spoiler is accurate)
Can't wait for more spoilers...please no Jewelmint!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 26, 2013)

Have they started shipping yet? I haven't heard anything since they agreed to credit me for the free box. I did check out my account and had missing stuff like many of you. Weird.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just went to the web site and now I can't find a link to log in!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah i had to google fabfitfun login.

my name was missing from my profile. weird! well, hopefully the package arrives.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 27, 2013)

FYI...I got an email this morning saying that I've been billed.  I kept saying that I was going to cancel, but I just never got around to calling.  Guess I'm going to "take one for the team" to see if it's worth it!  If it's not truly "amazeballs", I will be cancelling as soon as I open the box.  Now we'll just see how long it takes them to ship it.


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 27, 2013)

I also received an e-mail saying I was billed.  I did cancel, and was told I would be receiving a free box.  I responded attaching their e-mail about the free box and told them to keep the box and just give me my money back.


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 27, 2013)

I just called to make sure I wasn't going to be charged for my summer box and I asked about shipping. The girl I spoke with said that they "strive" to begin shipping at the end of this week (tomorrow???) but if not, the boxes will start shipping next week.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 27, 2013)

My other email account just got the sales pitch for the new box yesterday. Even at free I'm not very hopeful about this box. I am inept at best at using self tanner.


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 27, 2013)

I know for sure I am going to cancel once I've received my free box. I've cancelled Glossybox, and Ipsy. I skip julep monthly, I never even look at Beauty Army anymore, and I cancelled birchbox. I'm going sub free for a while so I can save up for a super pricey bag I've got my eye on. I'm actually excited for the self tanner, my legs are as white as a ghost and the rest of me is tan, so it will help me a lot!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 27, 2013)

Strive to begin shipping?! Oh brother. Glad I'm not paying for this one. I'm definitely canceling as well. If I even get anything. I haven't gotten any emails, so who knows! Their company is so poorly run.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lets try to stay positive &amp; give them a fair shot. It's apparent that they know they screwed up on the first box- I have to give them a lot of credit for doing the right thing. I believe in forgiving &amp; forgetting- I'm really hoping this box rocks &amp; I have a new quarterly sub.


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lets try to stay positive &amp; give them a fair shot. It's apparent that they know they screwed up on the first box- I have to give them a lot of credit for doing the right thing. I believe in forgiving &amp; forgetting- I'm really hoping this box rocks &amp; I have a new quarterly sub.


 I totally agree, I'm actually excited to see what they come up with for this box besides the spoilers we've seen. I figure I can't be mad at them for giving me a free box, and  can't be disappointed in whatever is in the box because I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 27, 2013)

I just received an email saying boxes will ship next week, and included the following picture: 






Maybe those items will be in the box?


----------



## arp2489 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got charged today - I had the discounted $25 box (I completely forgot about FFF). If it's horrible I'm not sticking with it...But I am hopeful it's a great box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 27, 2013)

Updates--didn't even know there was a forum for the summer box.  I'm getting a free box and cc not charged.  Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly!


----------



## wurly (Jun 27, 2013)

About a month ago, I called them to confirm my free box. I spoke to someone, I don't remember who, and they confirmed it. Let's see what happens.


----------



## katieann (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email saying boxes will ship next week, and included the following picture:
> 
> ...


 I would think so... I wonder who makes those sunglasses.. they look pretty cute. Not excited about more nail polish but I already use and love Evian travel sized water sprays so that's a plus!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 27, 2013)

Got an email that says they will ship next week. I guess they don't realize next week is July.


----------



## wurly (Jun 27, 2013)

So does that mean those items in the spoiler will be the core items everyone will get? Or are those just possibilities, we may get 1 or more of those items?


----------



## wurly (Jun 27, 2013)

I just have to say, I am on a similar board for lawyers, and when I post a comment or question, it can take days to get any sort of response, if at all. MUT members are responsive and fast! I appreciate your comments, just want to let you know!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got confirmation that I will, in fact, be getting the summer box. Jeez.


----------



## Brittann (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder if every box will have the exact same items except for maybe color variation?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if every box will have the exact same items except for maybe color variation?


 I would be shocked if they sent drastically different boxes out this time considering all the problems they had with that in their first box. I'm thinking they might send out different sunglasses if that's an item they really are sending out, then different color variations for everything else. I wonder when they'll actually ship. Amazing to me how much they missed their June 20 deadline by and yet they haven't communicated that to anyone except those who went out of their way to ask.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got the email tonight stating that boxes will ship next week, too. Glad to finally hear something...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email saying boxes will ship next week, and included the following picture:
> 
> ...


 
The sunglasses look cute! I don't mind polish, either. I have never tried evian sprays, I guess I don't really know what the point of them is? Just refreshing your skin? But I'd certainly try it.  I have tried and liked a few Purlisse products.


----------



## azqt7 (Jun 28, 2013)

> I would think so... I wonder who makes those sunglasses.. they look pretty cute. Not excited about more nail polish but I already use and loveÂ Evian travel sized water sprays so that's a plus!


 Ivory + Mason


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 30, 2013)

Just notice the charge for this box processing in my account. Hopefully this means the box is shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?  Not really expecting one today..just curious!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 1, 2013)

I am actually surprised to see sunglasses in the box. I guess if I were forming a new lifestyle box, similar to popsugar, I wouldn't try to directly compete. I would aim to include things that popsugar doesn't, to capture the same subscribers (since they obviously enjoy this type of subscription). If I had purchased the luxury box, I would be questioning why I was subscribing to two boxes with the same things.

Eventually, fabfitfun could offer the same things to try to convince subscribers they don't need both. I am just surprised that this is their strategy. And sure they probably started getting things for the box months ago, but popsugar would have done that too.


----------



## arp2489 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just notice the charge for this box processing in my account. Hopefully this means the box is shipping tomorrow.


 

Same! I just happened to check my statement and saw the charge there....Fingers crossed for fast shipping


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 1, 2013)

> I am actually surprised to see sunglasses in the box. I guess if I were forming a new lifestyle box, similar to popsugar, I wouldn't try to directly compete. I would aim to include things that popsugar doesn't, to capture the same subscribers (since they obviously enjoy this type of subscription). If I had purchased the luxury box, I would be questioning why I was subscribing to two boxes with the same things. Eventually, fabfitfun could offer the same things to try to convince subscribers they don't need both. I am just surprised that this is their strategy. And sure they probably started getting things for the box months ago, but popsugar would have done that too.Â


 Idk, some people have like five pairs of sunglasses. plus it's such an individual taste that you could send ppl a couple of pairs but they might only like one. I didn't get the ps box but I actually like these sunglasses better than those. Plus they are from a company that also does normal glasses so if I liked them I might get glasses there. I think that makes it different than the ps bag which had house of Harlow which is a different kind of brand.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 1, 2013)

> Idk, some people have like five pairs of sunglasses. plus it's such an individual taste that you could send ppl a couple of pairs but they might only like one. I didn't get the ps box but I actually like these sunglasses better than those. Plus they are from a company that also does normal glasses so if I liked them I might get glasses there. I think that makes it different than the ps bag which had house of Harlow which is a different kind of brand.


 I'm inclined to agree. Not many people got the PS summer box. I did, but I'm happy to get more sunglasses for a couple of reasons. One, I like to keep a pair everywhere. In each bag, a couple pairs in the car, etc. Two, I think sunglasses are pretty easily lost/broken, so it's good to have back up. Three, because of this, I never ever buy expensive sunglasses. So it's really a treat to get nice ones. Four, sunglasses are super great for gifting, so if you really do have too many, someone else will be thrilled to have them.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm inclined to agree. Not many people got the PS summer box. I did, but I'm happy to get more sunglasses for a couple of reasons. One, I like to keep a pair everywhere. In each bag, a couple pairs in the car, etc. Two, I think sunglasses are pretty easily lost/broken, so it's good to have back up. Three, because of this, I never ever buy expensive sunglasses. So it's really a treat to get nice ones. Four, sunglasses are super great for gifting, so if you really do have too many, someone else will be thrilled to have them.


 


> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk, some people have like five pairs of sunglasses. plus it's such an individual taste that you could send ppl a couple of pairs but they might only like one. I didn't get the ps box but I actually like these sunglasses better than those. Plus they are from a company that also does normal glasses so if I liked them I might get glasses there. I think that makes it different than the ps bag which had house of Harlow which is a different kind of brand.


I agree..The sunglasses may actually make the box worth it for me..I only have 1 pair of $12 JCPenney sunglasses I got 2 years ago.  I never buy myself nice sunglasses so this would be a nice change, or gift if I don't like them.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I like the idea of sunglasses in the box. I tend to really only wear Wayfarer style sunglasses so if they're more like big paparazzi blocking sunglasses I don't know if I'd wear them but as others have said they may make a good gift or something. Still excited to see what's in the box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 1, 2013)

As per Facebook- FFF made a comment that there are multiple styles of sunglasses but that everything else in the box will be the same.  I'm excited to see the different variation of sunnies


----------



## mamatlc (Jul 1, 2013)

> I like the idea of sunglasses in the box. I tend to really only wear Wayfarer style sunglasses so if they're more like big paparazzi blocking sunglasses I don't know if I'd wear them but as others have said they may make a good gift or something. Still excited to see what's in the box.


 I agree! I am partial to polarized lenses since I'm a golfer, but I'm looking forward to having an extra pair of fab sunglasses to stash in my bag or the car. Also, if you've never tried evian spray before, you will love it! So simple but super refreshing on the plane, after a hot round of golf, etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I am partial to polarized lenses since I'm a golfer, but I'm looking forward to having an extra pair of fab sunglasses to stash in my bag or the car.
> 
> Also, if you've never tried evian spray before, you will love it! So simple but super refreshing on the plane, after a hot round of golf, etc.


 I have to admit I am confused by the evian spray...I mean, the ingredients are just mineral water...do people really spend $12 on spray cans of water??? Maybe it's because I grew up fairly poor, but I can't imagine...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I have to admit I am confused by the evian spray...I mean, the ingredients are just mineral water...do people really spend $12 on spray cans of water??? Maybe it's because I grew up fairly poor, but I can't imagine...


 I actually bought a double pack of the mini bottles a year ago because I heard they were good to use if you accidentally went a little heavy handed with the make up and started to look cakey. Now I mostly use it as a refresher for my face and neck when I get too hot/gross here in the Florida heat. That being said I don't know if it's something I would go out and spend money on again.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to admit I am confused by the evian spray...I mean, the ingredients are just mineral water...do people really spend $12 on spray cans of water??? Maybe it's because I grew up fairly poor, but I can't imagine...


 Haha...I totally thought the same thing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha...I totally thought the same thing!


 haha, so glad I'm not the only one. When I used to see them, I assumed there was more to them - like a toner made of other ingredients added to evian, perhaps. Then when one of my friends had a can lying around and I realized it was just water, I was dumbfounded!

I mean, if I get one in this box I will use it, but you can get a fine mist bottle for a couple of bucks and fill it up with water yourself for next to nothing...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 1, 2013)

I can never have too many pairs of sunglasses. I have one Tiffany&amp;Co and one Chanel pair that are nearly identical shapes in tortie/silver and black/gold I have been mainly wearing for the last year, but have at least a dozen or so other pairs, mainly from TJ Maxx (Betsey, Michael Kors, etc.) that I keep around when I want to switch it up shape wise. One can never have too many pairs! Eye protection is so importantly, espescially for blue eyed ladies like myself.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can never have too many pairs of sunglasses. I have one Tiffany&amp;Co and one Chanel pair that are nearly identical shapes in tortie/silver and black/gold I have been mainly wearing for the last year, but have at least a dozen or so other pairs, mainly from TJ Maxx (Betsey, Michael Kors, etc.) that I keep around when I want to switch it up shape wise. One can never have too many pairs! Eye protection is so importantly, espescially for blue eyed ladies like myself.


 I'm excited about them, too! I only have two pairs, neither as "high end" as these (Betsey Johnson and Steve Madden). I need to start wearing them more often, I always leave the house and forget them!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw the Evian spray in Sephora once and looked at the ingredients expecting there to be _something _of value...but nope. I did test it though and it seemed refreshing, so I'm happy to have it since it's getting hot around here. I would never buy it myself but it will get used. And at least I don't already have a stock like most of my beauty products! (Imagine having a ton of back up Evian sprays...)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Evian spray in Sephora once and looked at the ingredients expecting there to be _something _of value...but nope. I did test it though and it seemed refreshing, so I'm happy to have it since it's getting hot around here. I would never buy it myself but it will get used. And at least I don't already have a stock like most of my beauty products! (Imagine having a ton of back up Evian sprays...)


 LOL! You know there is someone out there who has those things stockpiled.


----------



## wurly (Jul 1, 2013)

> LOL! You know there is someone out there who has those things stockpiled.


 Don't mock me! I have the large La Roche-Posay spray can. It's very refreshing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't mock me! I have the large La Roche-Posay spray can. It's very refreshing.


 See, that one doesn't strike me as nearly as odd as the Evian even though it is essentially the same thing. I guess because La Roche-Posay makes skincare products, so a refreshing mist makes sense (even if it is just spring water). The Evian is funny to me because it is a drinking water brand, they literally sat there and said "Hey, if we put our water in a can and tell them to spray it on their faces, we can charge them 10x as much per bottle!" lol...I realize it's a perception thing, but still...


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 2, 2013)

> eh, if the item #2 is the highest value item from this box, I am so not a fan. Also, if some of you really liked the moroccanoil from the box, I stumbled upon another very similar product but for $31. It is from Kesari company and called indian hair lotion. I thought it was lotion and bought it, but it is exactly same oil texture as Moroccanoil, and smells great. I thought it was a cheaper version of Moroccanoil, but 4.4 oz. versus 3.4 Moroccanoil. I also think this one has more good ingredients. Anyway it is also a spa product and I am using it myself now and that Morocaanoil I was not hot about and I gifted it, lol. Google itÂ if you are curious, I think it is much better thanÂ glorified Moroccanoil, cheaper and more productÂ for the money.Â


 I sometimes use Marrakesh oil, 2oz for about $20, but on Thursday I noticed in the salon the bottle size was doubled for a limited time. So 4oz for around $20. But my absolute favorite hair product is Crema by Revlon. Its in a purple container, 8.5oz for $16, but they sell a sample at ulta for around $2. Its a cream and i only need a nickle size drop for long thick hair. I use it after every hair wash and my container is around a year old. And sometimes my hairdresser cuts the Crema with the Marrakesh and that is a nice combo too!


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a little bummed about the sunglasses because I'm blind as a bat and wear prescription sunglasses. If they're cute enough and look good on me, maybe I'll see if I can get my prescription lenses put into the frame since I don't like wearing contacts. If not, the glasses will go to my sister who has literally at least 50 pairs!

I really want a shipping notice!! I'm curious to see what's in the box so I can decide if I want to keep the sub after my free box.


----------



## katieann (Jul 2, 2013)

I have very sensitive skin and don't like using a lot of chemicals on my skin so I use the Evian spray instead of toner since it has a neutral pH. I don't think the $11 price tag for two travel sized cans isn't bad when you think of how much people spend on toners from high end skin-care lines. I also travel on planes A LOT so it's a great refresh to use once I am on the ground. To each her own, I suppose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone on Facebook said they had a sneak peak email that said Infinity Sun Glow on the Go


----------



## rw0824 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just received a spoiler email that said all boxes will include a pair of Ivory Mason sunglasses.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 2, 2013)

> Someone on Facebook said they had a sneak peak email that said Infinity Sun Glow on the Go


 I got the same email. It also said that lip gloss would be in the box. I don't remember the brand though.


----------



## lns02 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have received absolutely no contact from them (I'm supposed to receive a free box).  When I log in, it's blank under Shipment Tracking.

Anyone else have zero news?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 2, 2013)

> I have received absolutely no contact from them (I'm supposed to receive a free box). Â When I log in, it's blank under Shipment Tracking. Anyone else have zero news?


 Same here. Supposed to be getting a free box and no contact as of yet.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so excited for this to ship june 20th, I mean by the end of june, I mean this week (with a holiday and all). Trying to stay positive. :/


----------



## coralpeonies (Jul 2, 2013)

Got an email about the Summer box last week. Here's to hoping the boxes would ship by the end of July.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little bummed about the sunglasses because I'm blind as a bat and wear prescription sunglasses. If they're cute enough and look good on me, maybe I'll see if I can get my prescription lenses put into the frame since I don't like wearing contacts. If not, the glasses will go to my sister who has literally at least 50 pairs!
> 
> I really want a shipping notice!! I'm curious to see what's in the box so I can decide if I want to keep the sub after my free box.


 I feel ya! I don't wear contacts because they just dry my eyes so bad plus I wore them for about 3 years and always had bad experiences with them. Once I switched back to glasses my eyes feel better, not so tired and dry. 

I also have prescription sunglasses but I wouldn't mind another pair...hopefully they are able to do it with these sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Other then that I am pretty excited for this box, I hope its really amazing to stick around for the fall box.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel ya! I don't wear contacts because they just dry my eyes so bad plus I wore them for about 3 years and always had bad experiences with them. Once I switched back to glasses my eyes feel better, not so tired and dry.
> 
> ...


 It's nice to know I'm not the only one who can't do contacts! They irritated my eyes too badly! Plus, I'm known for my glasses and my super curly hair, they're my trademarks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope these glasses are of high enough quality that we can get our prescription lenses put into them!


----------



## beautybeth (Jul 3, 2013)

From FFF facebook: "! Everyone is getting a pair of sunnies, but there are multiple styles, so boxes will vary in that way. The rest of the items will be the same!" Darn, I really like the sunglassses they are showing! I hope I get those ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 3, 2013)

> From FFF facebook: "! Everyone is getting a pair of sunnies, but there are multiple styles, so boxes will vary in that way. The rest of the items will be the same!" Darn, I really like the sunglassses they are showing! I hope I get those ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto, the ones they show look like a Wayfarer shape and that's pretty much all I wear. Fingers and toes crossed for us though.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not the only one who can't do contacts! They irritated my eyes too badly! Plus, I'm known for my glasses and my super curly hair, they're my trademarks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope these glasses are of high enough quality that we can get our prescription lenses put into them!


 I know! I can't remember what brand they said they were but it feels like it might be the big item this month? 

I have a pair of red wayfarer sunglasses and I love them but I wouldn't mind having another pair. Specially since nice frames are costly. 

And I know I really wanted to love them because I was able to wear really nice eye makeup and you could really see how long my lashes were but its not worth it. Maybe I will give it another chance later on but not now. 

Love your trademarks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got a notice on my ups package tracking thingy and my FFF box is the only thing that should be shipping right now. Its coming ups sure post from Ontario CA. Anybody else?


----------



## shy32 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I just got a notice on my ups package tracking thingy and my FFF box is the only thing that should be shipping right now. Its coming ups sure post from Ontario CA. Anybody else?


 Yep me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I just got a notice on my ups package tracking thingy and my FFF box is the only thing that should be shipping right now. Its coming ups sure post from Ontario CA. Anybody else?


 Same here


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay!  Me too!  3.3 lbs!!! It's supposed to deliver Thurs, 7/11.


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Yay! Â Me too! Â 3.3 lbs!!! It's supposed to deliver Thurs, 7/11. Â


Same here! Both weight and delivery date - yeah!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! Both weight and delivery date - yeah!!


 


> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  Me too!  3.3 lbs!!! It's supposed to deliver Thurs, 7/11.


 Me too!!  Getting excited..I love mail..hope the excitement stays when I open the box!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 4, 2013)

I got one too!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow got mine too! Really hope this box is good!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got a newgistic shipping confirmation email, saying that the package is from FFF.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 4, 2013)

I want a shipping notice!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! Both weight and delivery date - yeah!!


 Did you get a shipping notice from FFF?  I'm supposed to be getting a free box, but haven't heard anything


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 4, 2013)

I didn't get an email from FFF, it was from ups choice and then I got a notice from newgistics saying the package was from FFF. Mine should be here tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, that one doesn't strike me as nearly as odd as the Evian even though it is essentially the same thing. I guess because La Roche-Posay makes skincare products, so a refreshing mist makes sense (even if it is just spring water). The Evian is funny to me because it is a drinking water brand, they literally sat there and said "Hey, if we put our water in a can and tell them to spray it on their faces, we can charge them 10x as much per bottle!" lol...I realize it's a perception thing, but still...


 I will say, they were super expensive, and I bought both pairs the same day, but honestly they have been the only sunglasses that have ever lasted me more than a couple months of being regularly used without breaking. I finally realized what fram shape I liked best and got them both. All my glasses usually snap at the hinge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the fact that the cases are way more durable to be carried around, the glasses themselves are higher quality and the price tag helped me overcome the cycle of searching for something I liked, settling on ones I was ehh about (or loved and was sad when they broke) and then having them break shortly after.

Also its fun to get a million compliments on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everybody always wants to know about them, they turned out to be real crowd pleasers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMak (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a shipping notice from FFF?  I'm supposed to be getting a free box, but haven't heard anything


 Im getting a free box too and I haven't heard anything or see an update on my account.... So annoying!


----------



## highlander2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got a newgistics email that my box shipped (I'm getting a free one)...should be arriving 7/11...this will be very interesting...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 4, 2013)

Haven't gotten an email yet, but I did just log in to their site and now it says the box is worth $200 retail, so yay for that! (I think it said $125 before?)


----------



## highlander2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ooh! That's exciting! Here's hoping they REALLY make up for last time!



> Haven't gotten an email yet, but I did just log in to their site and now it says the box is worth $200 retail, so yay for that! (I think it said $125 before?)


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing yet :/ Hopefully soon though


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 4, 2013)

I received an email that my box shipped and shoukd be here next Thirsday!! Yay!! 3.3 lbs.! Awesome!!


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 4, 2013)

Geez, I was so excited, I misspelled should and Thursday! Haha!!


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 5, 2013)

I am getting a free box and haven't gotten a shipping notice. I have a feeling the free boxes will be the last ones to go out.


----------



## IffB (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a free box and haven't gotten a shipping notice. I have a feeling the free boxes will be the last ones to go out


 I got the shipping notice for my free box yesterday - scheduled to arrive 7/11!  I am getting excited about the box, even though I totally lost faith on FFF after the disaster with Box 1 and all the shipping delays, it does look interesting from the spoilers....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine yet either, so you're not alone!



> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a free box and haven't gotten a shipping notice. I have a feeling the free boxes will be the last ones to go out.


----------



## wurly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im getting a free box too and I haven't heard anything or see an update on my account.... So annoying!


 Ditto! And I called to confirm last month.


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 5, 2013)

I got my box!


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 5, 2013)

Why isn't my picture showing UP?!? NM, I fixed it, sort of


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 5, 2013)

How are the sunglasses/box overall ?? Sorry I don't know how to post pics- wish I could help u


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 5, 2013)

Box looks awesome!! I'm super excited!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 5, 2013)

> Why isn't my picture showing UP?!? NM, I fixed it, sort ofÂ


 Thank you for posting!! What is hiding behind the green package? Looks pretty good!


----------



## wurly (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone in the Chicago area received their shipping notice yet?


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 5, 2013)

That's the Infinity Sun On the go self tanner. Overall, it looks great!  I love the style of the sunglasses too! They're just really small, but you can exchange them through Ivory + Mason for $10.  That's a huge perk!


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 5, 2013)

Can you list what's in the box?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the Chicago area received their shipping notice yet?


No


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so happy, I guessed/found spoilers for almost the whole box ahead of time. Crazy, it is so hit and miss with stuff like that.  The only thing I did not see in your pic that they had actually mentioned early on was

a beach bag.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I did not see in your pic that they had actually mentioned early on was
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, what happened to that?! There was also that spoiler pic that could have been sweatpants or a bag. Hmm...I'm a little bummed about that. Not that I want a beach bag, just the not following through bugs me.
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the Infinity Sun On the go self tanner. Overall, it looks great!  I love the style of the sunglasses too! They're just really small, but you can exchange them through Ivory + Mason for $10.  That's a huge perk!
> 
> Who makes the Surf Spray? And what exactly is the Purlisse product?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Salt spray http://www.freezeithair.com/shop/surf-spray/


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for this box now! Where's my shipping notice?? This is now my only sub!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

Purlisse Pur Delicate Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser
http://www.skinstore.com/p-15997-purlisse-pur-delicate-gentle-soy-milk-cleanser.aspx


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 5, 2013)

I just ordered! I'm pretty sure I will still get this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Wurly, I just checked my UPS account and a package weighing 3.3 lbs shipped from Ontario, California (?) and is due to be here on 7/12.  I am guessing it is my FFF box?

Also, is it weird to anyone else that there has yet to be a fitness item in this box?


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ivory mason sunnies Catalina su lip gloss Purlisse gentle soy milk cleanser Evian facial spray Infinity sun glow on the go It hair care surf spray Kind bar Orly fluorescent polish Yes to cucumbers wipes The sunglasses were tiny, like toddler small, but ivory mason will exchange them for $10.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to admit I am confused by the evian spray...I mean, the ingredients are just mineral water...do people really spend $12 on spray cans of water??? Maybe it's because I grew up fairly poor, but I can't imagine...


LOL I'm so glad I'm not the only one thinking that!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I'm so glad I'm not the only one thinking that!!


In high school, there was a very brief trend of people using the evian to mist themselves. It was just so very weird. I keep wondering if there is some benefit I am just not aware of.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay I may actually keep this sub if that is what we are getting and they follow through on being consistent with the boxes.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the Chicago area received their shipping notice yet?


I got mine yesterday. It says it will be here on Thursday.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel so much better about this box!!  I will gladly accept not having a low quality sweat pant  or tote if they keep Jewelmint from the boxes!




  I also love the fact that they are trying to stay ahead of potential complaints by offering a solution for exchanging the sunglasses!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 6, 2013)

I like what I'm seeing so far! Just trying to decide if its worth $50 to me in the future... Guess I'll have to wait til my box arrives to decide!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, my UPS thing tells me my box is on its way, finally...not supposed to get here til next Friday, but at least I know they haven't forgotten about me!

I think this box looks really good, actually. I will never use the surf spray (ahhh I keep getting these and they do nothing for me!) or the tanner, but I think they did a good job putting together a really good summer box. I might actually stick around for the fall one. I just hope I get sunnies I can wear, and not tiny ones like another poster!!


----------



## beautybeth (Jul 6, 2013)

I would LOVE to see those sunglasses close up, or on a face...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is the thing I am most curious about! Are they the same ones that all the spoilers pointed to? They do look really small in the picture that I did see (thanks jenalessi!) (*edit: I just noticed they look smaller than the kind bar) which is so weird, why would they be that small? I have a huge head! LOL

Can't wait to get my box, it looks pretty good! (But really, spray on _water_? And those beach sprays always make my hair look likes a birds nest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what style the 'toddler small' glasses are on their website? As crazy as it is, I am always on the hunt for small sunglasses with my narrow face and its impossible! So I am really hoping for those small frames or if not, the ability to switch out for them if I knew the style name. Honestly, the concept of switching for another style for $10 is genius - what a great idea.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning...due to arrive on 7/12.

Add me to the list of wanting small sunglasses, lol. I have a small face as well. The PS Lux box sunglasses are so stinkin' huge on me, it's ridiculous. I have hope that I will be able to wear these. I also love the idea of paying $10 to trade if they aren't my style.

Maybe this sub has learned a thing or two and will end up being a winner. I think I'm willing to give them a chance and stick around for the fall box.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 6, 2013)

Evian = Naive


----------



## wurly (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got my tracking notice. I don't know if it was in response to my email inquiry yesterday. I hope it's just a coincidence. Otherwise, they have the ability to get a single box out within the day?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my tracking notice. I don't know if it was in response to my email inquiry yesterday. I hope it's just a coincidence. Otherwise, they have the ability to get a single box out within the day?


Coincidence. I just got mine too. You and I are on two delayed shipping trains this month.


----------



## coralpeonies (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got mine as well. Est. delivery date Jul.12th. Everything looks pretty good so far.


----------



## EmilyMak (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! And I called to confirm last month.


 I got my tracking notice today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a tracking message as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am super excited, if ALL the boxes look the same only with nailpolish &amp; sunnies variations then I will stick around for the fall box. 

I really really hope there are no Spring Boxes incidents.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 6, 2013)

I just woke up to my shipping notice! Box is due Wednesday, I can't wait!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine is due Friday, excited for the sea salt spray....I was about to use my jules to get Juleps spray but now I can save them!


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 6, 2013)

If anyone wants my tiny sunglasses ill be up to trade!!! They are the sissy style, but in a pretty rose color. I don't think they would actually fit any of you though. They're sml all around.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the Chicago area received their shipping notice yet?


 Just got my shipping notice this morning, box should be to me by Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teastrong (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning! Should be here Wednesday. 3.3 lbs.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my tracking too. My box should arrive Thursday (I like that FabFitFun seems to have pretty fast shipping). I was supposed to pay $25 for this box, but during all the problems I've had with updating my card and stuff I've been referring to it as "credit." (i.e. "Can you confirm the appropriate credit has been applied to my account?) Anyway, I think they forgot that my "credit" was actually only $25 off. No charge on my account so far. Hooray!


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 7, 2013)

im so nervous, everyone got a shipping notice it seems but myself...i only signed up last thursday though, i hope its good!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 7, 2013)

> im so nervous, everyone got a shipping notice it seems but myself...i only signed up last thursday though, i hope its good! Â


 I haven't received a shipping notice either, and I have been subscribed from the last box and had even confirmed with them that I would be reviving the box. Trying to stay spoiler free, so having to avoid this thread, but noticed your comment. I'm getting nervous as it seems many have already gotten their boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 7, 2013)

No worries ladies.. I saw a post from FFF on their FB page- they're being shipped in waves throughout the next week!!


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 7, 2013)

lol thanks i always seem to get the short end of the stick on these boxes!! if they have different items in different boxes i will get the worst ones!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems like FFF gives everyone the short stick.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

I wanna see a pic of someone wearing the tiny sunglasses Is the option that they will exchange for a pair of your choice for $10 or is it that they will give you a store credit of $10?


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 8, 2013)

i still havent got my shipping notice!! im so annoyed with them $50 may not be alot to them but it is to me!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 9, 2013)

My box has been stuck in departure scan status since July 4. I'm getting anxious. Is my box like walking all the way from Ontario, CA to NY. I need to see some movement :-(


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine too- it hasn't moved since departing Ontario, CA- Come On Already ;-)


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 9, 2013)

did you get a shipping notice yet??


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jocelyn2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you get a shipping notice yet??


 Yes I did. It comes from Newgistics and not from FFF.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

My shipping notice came from FabFitFun Fulfillment. I got it on Saturday morning and my estimated delivery date was tomorrow, but my box is out for delivery today! Can't wait to get home and see my goodies!


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 9, 2013)

LUCKYYY!! I had to call but good thing i did because she said my address was on a list waiting to be verified ?? so she took it off hold so it will be shipped today, so i probably wont get it until next week...oh well


----------



## teastrong (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping notice came from FabFitFun Fulfillment. I got it on Saturday morning and my estimated delivery date was tomorrow, but my box is out for delivery today! Can't wait to get home and see my goodies!


 Me too! Funny thing is my neighbor also is getting a box, she got her shipping notice last Thursday or Friday, but hers won't be delivered until Wednesday?


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope I don't get a pair of sunnies that are too small!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 9, 2013)

I got mine today! Had to leave after opening it but just letting you know that my variations were the orly color Sparkling Garbage and a pair of small round tortoiseshell sunnies that looked 90s in a good way. Going to look into exchanging for eyeglasses if they'll let me do that for a fee.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

What color is sparkling garbage?? Interesting name...lol


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

> What color is sparkling garbage?? Interesting name...lol


 I was thinking the EXACT same thing! I'm on pins and needles at home waiting for the UPS man to come! For some reason (maybe because it's a free box?) UPS is delivering and my tracking says my package will not be handed over to the post office


----------



## shy32 (Jul 9, 2013)

> What color is sparkling garbage?? Interesting name...lol


 It is a dopey name! Here is a quick picture


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 9, 2013)

Also someone wanted a picture of the glasses, the ones i got are called trudel, i think they are ugly and plan on trading them plus they sit crooked on my face, by the way i have a smaller face and these seem almost big.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also someone wanted a picture of the glasses, the ones i got are called trudel, i think they are ugly and plan on trading them plus they sit crooked on my face, by the way i have a smaller face and these seem almost big.


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a link to someone who reviewed the garbage color--excited to try it now!!!! http://sonailicious.com/orly-sparkling-garbage-swatches-review/


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's a link to someone who reviewed the garbage color--excited to try it now!!!!
> 
> http://sonailicious.com/orly-sparkling-garbage-swatches-review/


 Love it!!


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

UPS needs to hurry! I'm excited to see what color I got!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's a link to someone who reviewed the garbage color--excited to try it now!!!!
> 
> http://sonailicious.com/orly-sparkling-garbage-swatches-review/


 Interesting...the article said that color will be available in August. Pretty cool if they are sending out shades before you can buy them. I do love that color and hope I get the same one!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone wants my tiny sunglasses ill be up to trade!!! They are the sissy style, but in a pretty rose color. I don't think they would actually fit any of you though. They're sml all around.


 Mine are very small as well. Narrow I guess is the best term. The sides have to go out at harsh angles to fit on my face and they squeeze my head. I didn't think I had a large head. Now I am second guessing! But they are smaller than any other pair of glasses I own, even just generic TJMaxx ones.

Nail polish in mayhem mentality, way too bright for me, but a great summer color for others that might get it.

Otherwise everything is just as the MUT ladies had said. Woohoo! I received!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine are very small as well. Narrow I guess is the best term. The sides have to go out at harsh angles to fit on my face and they squeeze my head. I didn't think I had a large head. Now I am second guessing!
> ...


 Whoa--I just checked out the color of mayhem mentality--it's like a traffic cone!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a dopey name! Here is a quick picture


 Garbage has never looks so beautiful- I LUV!!  Thanks Girl for the PIC!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa--I just checked out the color of mayhem mentality--it's like a traffic cone!


 It really is! Maybe inspiration for a goldfish Halloween costume?


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

I got the Trudel sunglasses and they are so small, they seem like they're for a toddler! I'm definitely going to do the trade for $10 bucks. I got the polish in a bright pink called choreographed chaos, and my lipgloss is a pale pink I may not be able to wear.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 9, 2013)

On a side note, I got a kind bar in chocolate chili. Beware. That chili packs a punch. Should have taken a smaller bite.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 9, 2013)

> On a side note, I got a kind bar in chocolate chili. Beware. That chili packs a punch. Should have taken a smaller bite.


 I got the same bar, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried exchanging their sunglasses yet? I tried the special web address they included and it just redirects to the Ivory &amp; Mason homepage....
 

EDIT: Nevermind...I was finally able to pull it up on my phone...issue with the web browser maybe? I am just happy I got my box already and there is still stock of other sunglasses to exchange mine for. Other boxes I get so late things are usually sold out by the time I get to the website.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone else gotten an email for us to do referrals like ipsy? It says get three friends at $10 credit apiece and you get a fall box free. Werent the boxes more than $30?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so excited. I got my box today and actually loving everything...except maybe the nail polish.  the bright traffic cone orange color.  Not my thing.  The gloss is kinda nude, but can work with some things - maybe the bright coral lip liner from ipsy last month. 

The glasses I got were the red Ciel.  I am looking at the site right now to exchange.  But I am undecided.  Hard to tell online.  I have two, possibly three picked out.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 9, 2013)

Copy of email We know that youâ€™re excited about getting the new FabFitFun VIP box â€” featuring everything you need to get ready for an amazeballs summer of fun! So why are you keeping the summerâ€™s biggest find a secret? Friends donâ€™t let friends go without VIP! Of course â€” thereâ€™s something in it for you too: Money! Get $10 off your fall box for each new VIP member referred. Refer just three friends and get a FREE box!Â Yep we said free! Not to mention that the person who refers the most friends will get a full year of free VIP! Here's your personalized share link to start spreading the word:


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Great, I just tracked my package and this is what it says: 07/10/2013 6:54 A.M. USPS determined the Surepost package was undeliverable. The package was returned to UPS. / UPS will attempt to deliver. What the heck? Undeliverable??


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Great, I just tracked my package and this is what it says:
> 
> 07/10/2013 6:54 A.M. USPS determined the Surepost package was undeliverable. The package was returned to UPS. / UPS will attempt to deliver.
> ...


 I have a similar message for mine.  I think it just means that UPS isn't passing it off to USPS for delivery.  Mine shows it is out for delivery today.  Hope the same for you!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 10, 2013)

I want to know what styles of sunglasses everyone is getting.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 10, 2013)

I put on one coat over zoya Josie, which was already on my toes. Looks cute on! My feet are a little beat looking though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Great, I just tracked my package and this is what it says:
> 
> 07/10/2013 6:54 A.M. USPS determined the Surepost package was undeliverable. The package was returned to UPS. / UPS will attempt to deliver.
> ...


 Surepost is similar to FedEx Smartpost where they transfer packages from UPS to USPS for delivery but sometimes UPS will deliver Surepost packages. They treat them like ground shipments and usually deliver the end of the day (at least that's according to my UPS guy).


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got my box! Yay!! I got the Daisey style of sunglasses in a whitish grey color. Really cute!! I also got Harmonious Mess nail polish. It's a pretty lavender color. Love this box!!


----------



## lns02 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my box, too.  I literally ripped it open as soon as I saw the UPS guy come up the driveway.  I got the "Garbage" color polish, which I like, but I got the Trudel style sunglasses.  Not a big fan.  I was also hoping for the Wayfarer style.  The glasses feel pretty cheap - no way worth $135.

I am busy the rest of the day, but I'll look into how to exchange these glasses tomorrow.  Anyone have any luck doing so already?

Overall, though I'm disappointed with the glasses, this box is a HUGE, HUGE improvement over last quarter.  I'm not really adept at self-tanning, but I'll give it a go and hopefully not look like a zebra at the end.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody get the following styles:

Rocca Blue

Norma Brown

Milton

Can't decide....so indecive today.


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been talking to them about an exchange. My glasses were ones that were "made for fabfitfun" so not available on the site. I think I am going to get the Milton but they look really big.  But better than the cheap blue glittery pair that I got in my box!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been talking to them about an exchange. My glasses were ones that were "made for fabfitfun" so not available on the site. I think I am going to get the Milton but they look really big.  But better than the cheap blue glittery pair that I got in my box!


 Yeah, I am leaning towards the Milton too.  Most of my sunglasses are black.  Brown will be a nice variation, go with my blonde hair and tan. Especially in Aruba at the end of summer.  Plus, if they get scratched by the sand, or lost in the ocean, I may not care.  I usually don't take my good glasses there anymore for those reasons.


----------



## traceyc (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my box today and love everything I got, I am very happy with them this time around.  Actually full size products, unlike last time.  and I love the nude lip gloss and I got choreographed chaos, as my nail color.  It is a cotton candy pink with shimmer.  I actually like it!!!

I got the morris sunglasses in smoke they are tiny on my face, they dont even go behind my ears all the way


----------



## lns02 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm...maybe mine were made for fff, too. I didn't check on the actual glasses, I just looked online. It just seems like they were very cheaply made.


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Glittery? Blue?!! That's an interesting pair for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 10, 2013)

I got Ice Blue Glasses and Bright Orange Polish...combined with the Mr T rose gold chain from Popsugar, I feel I belong in the "thrift store" video....


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2013)

I received the baby sunglasses and the traffic cone nail polish.  Will be finding out about exchanging the sunglasses.  Polish and sunless tanner is going on my_ _trade list.  I am really thrilled with everything else though. I  recently cut my hair and have been trying out all the beach sprays so happy to have another one.  I love the Evian spray (mock me if you will).  And Purlisse is a great brand. Definitely a great box since it was free.  Not sure it will entice me to stay for the fall box though.


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my box and I'm pretty pleased, but only because it was free. I'm not sure I could justify paying $50 for it. I got the tiny sunglasses (they're really hilarious). I'm happy with the nail polish (it's a neon coral/orange, honestly love the color) and the surf spray. The evian spray is nice to have, I can imagine it being nice to take along on hot days to the park or the beach. 

Not sure if I'll use the self tanner, and I definitely won't use the purlisse, because facial products with soy literally burn my skin, so that will definitely be going in the trade or sell pile. The lip gloss is a horribly boring color, I'll probably also add that to the trade pile. 

I'm glad I can exchange the sunglasses for $10, but again, that's ONLY because I didn't pay anything for this box.

So all in all the two items I'm happy with are not big ticket items, and their value combined is nowhere near $50. Don't think I'll be keeping this sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 10, 2013)

So this is strange, but on my sunglasses the name is misspelled as Daisey?? On the site they are spelled Daisy. Just seems strange to me that $135 sunglasses would have such a "defect".


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see what sunglasses I get!  Has anyone gotten a pair they like?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what sunglasses I get!  Has anyone gotten a pair they like?


I am also sort of fixated on the sunglasses  I want my box


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine are pretty crooked....and ICED BLUE.  Could not find it on the website, I do not dislike the shape, just the color.....emailed the exchange info to customer service, will gamble $9.95 on another frame color - going for the Morris in Gold Tortoise. Exchanges must be from the Vintage Plastic 70's collection - $9.95 is fair for the exchange. 

This box had nice value, but it is not for me.... I left a message to cancel, they called me back after hours and want me to call again - apparently I must actually speak to a human - not being able to simply click a cancel button and the whole uh-mazing theme annoys me - like when Ipsy used to be MyGlam and referring to subscribers as Glammies - I am just too old for that! 

As a free box, it was  nice.  My favorite item is the Evian Spray bottle - back on the days I used to go to the beach and tan - before the skin cancer and all - I loved having one inside the cooler, very refreshing!  It will come on handy in the Georgia Summer, and I would not go to the store and splurge on one anymore. The gloss seems to erase all color from my lips - like a shiny concealer....I am sure my daughter will like the beach waves and the self tanner.  

I keep getting the same brands in multiple subscriptions - Orly, Supergoop, Purlisse, Venus Razor (!!!!). First world problems, right? Time to cut back.


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

The more I think about it, other than the sunglasses, this box  is the same price as the Allure Beauty box - similar product range, a lot less stuff.


----------



## christinef (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone else out there still NOT received a shipping notice? I emailed FFF two days ago, they said that I would getting tracking information shortly but still nothing. I'm annoyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just want to see if I'm alone out there or not.

Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The more I think about it, other than the sunglasses, this box  is the same price as the Allure Beauty box - similar product range, a lot less stuff.


 Excellent point!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Mine are pretty crooked....and ICED BLUE. Â Could not find it on the website, I do not dislike the shape, just the color.....emailed the exchange info to customer service, will gamble $9.95 on another frame color - going for the Morris in Gold Tortoise. Exchanges must be from the Vintage Plastic 70's collection - $9.95 is fair for the exchange.Â  This box had nice value, but it is not for me.... I left a message to cancel, they called me back after hours and want me to call again - apparently I must actually speak to a human - not being able to simply click a cancel button and the whole uh-mazing theme annoys me - like when Ipsy used to be MyGlam and referring to subscribers as Glammies - I am just too old for that!Â  As a free box, it was Â nice. Â My favorite item is the Evian Spray bottle - back on the days I used to go to the beach and tan - before the skin cancer and all - I loved having one inside the cooler, very refreshing! Â It will come on handy in the Georgia Summer, and I would not go to the store and splurge on one anymore. The gloss seems to erase all color from my lips - like a shiny concealer.... I am sure my daughter will like the beach waves and the self tanner. Â  I keep getting the same brands in multiple subscriptions - Orly, Supergoop, Purlisse, Venus Razor (!!!!). First world problems, right? Time to cut back. Â Â


 Do you know how to find out which styles are part of the Vintage Plastic 70's collection? I've been interested in the Arden style but I can't tell if they're included in the exchange policy.


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how to find out which styles are part of the Vintage Plastic 70's collection? I've been interested in the Arden style but I can't tell if they're included in the exchange policy.


 Look for this on the description:

Made of plastic acetate all are unique and vintage created in the 70s.  Arden does not seem to qualify - Milton, Morris, Hemsworth, etc... do.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been trying to get in touch with Ivory Mason since I got my box and received no response. I called FFF customer service and within a half an hour I got a return email. Of course because they never got back to me, the pairs I wanted are now all sold out. So I'm getting the Walton Sunwear http://www.ivorymason.com/women/sunwear/walton-sunwear.html they look like pair of glasses my mom had when I was little, and they look like they'll be much bigger than the ones I received.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 11, 2013)

What did they tell you use as an exchange receipt? I too have had no response from Ivory &amp; Mason, but there is no way I am sending anything back before I get some type of response/acknowledgement.


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else out there still NOT received a shipping notice? I emailed FFF two days ago, they said that I would getting tracking information shortly but still nothing. I'm annoyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just want to see if I'm alone out there or not.
> 
> Thanks!


 I still haven't received my tracking information either. I e-mailed them on July 5th and they said it was going to ship out on Monday. Didn't receive a tracking number so e-mailed again on Tuesday and they had to verify my address and then they said it would go out on Tuesday still no tracking e-mail. E-mailed them again today, with all the problems with the sunglasses and shipping I may just ask for a refund.


----------



## isaboo (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lns02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm...maybe mine were made for fff, too. I didn't check on the actual glasses, I just looked online. It just seems like they were very cheaply made.


I agree!  They just seem lightweight and flimsy in addition to being too small.  My 12-year-old laughed at them and she is usually the one who takes all of my unwanted subscription box stuff......


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the "Trudel" style of sunglasses. I dunno if I just have a big head but they're kinda small on me. The dimensions on the website are "51-20-145" so comparing sunglass styles I'm not sure if any of the ones I like the shapes of are going to be any bigger. I'm still emailing them to see if I can find something better to exchange.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> So this is strange, but on my sunglasses the name is misspelled as Daisey?? On the site they are spelled Daisy. Just seems strange to me that $135 sunglasses would have such a "defect".


Same issue here! The name written on the arm is "Norris" and I went online to check them out and they are really "Morris".... I'm not too fond of the pair I received but don't know how much I want to pay $10 just to exchange them for a different one. I'm hoping someone may be interested in trading with me instead


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

I received my box today. Here's what was inside! I'm much more satisfied than I was after receiving the Spring box, but not yet sure If I will keep my sub.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same issue here! The name written on the arm is "Norris" and I went online to check them out and they are really "Morris"....
> 
> I'm not too fond of the pair I received but don't know how much I want to pay $10 just to exchange them for a different one. I'm hoping someone may be interested in trading with me instead


 something tells me the reason they are in our box is because they were QA rejects, and rather than chucking them they "repurposed" them for the subscription box.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

That sadly makes sense


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I received my box today. Here's what was inside! I'm much more satisfied than I was after receiving the Spring box, but not yet sure If I will keep my sub.


 Did the Morris sunglasses seem small? They were a pair I was looking into exchanging for.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> Did the Morris sunglasses seem small? They were a pair I was looking into exchanging for.


 Here is a ridiculous photo of me wearing them



They seem smaller than most other sunglasses but didn't feel tight on me. I think I may have a smaller head though lol


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 11, 2013)

> something tells me the reason they are in our box is because they were QA rejects, and rather than chucking them they "repurposed" them for the subscription box.Â


That's exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I haven't been on the thread because I wanted to stay spoiler free. Are all the boxes the same this time?


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 11, 2013)

> What did they tell you use as an exchange receipt? I too have had no response from Ivory &amp; Mason, but there is no way I am sending anything back before I get some type of response/acknowledgement.Â


 I was told to send the emails we exchanged with the glasses, but in doing that and sending a check it will take longer to get your replacement. I'm paying for the replacement by phone tomorrow and then sending the glasses back


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kinda blurry but this is me with the Trudel style sunglasses, They're not terrible just not quite wide enough for my taste.


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

> I was told to send the emails we exchanged with the glasses, but in doing that and sending a check it will take longer to get your replacement. I'm paying for the replacement by phone tomorrow and then sending the glasses back


 Emailed my cc info, they emailed back that my card was charged and replacement as being held, I placed the glasses on a hard case, in a bluble envelope, with a copy or the email response, and sent it back with enough postage.... It was a free box, and I am really not sure if e replacements will work without trying them.... Small gamble!


----------



## IffB (Jul 11, 2013)

> Kinda blurry but this is me with the Trudel style sunglasses, They're not terrible just not quite wide enough for my taste.


 This one is actually the nicer one I have seem so far! Looks normal!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 11, 2013)

So if we decide to exchange the sunglasses for a different pair, which sunglasses do we have to chose from? Can we pick anything in the site or are there only certain pairs to pick from? I went to the link that was included on the card but it just seems to take me to the main page. Does anyone have a link to the exchange options?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 11, 2013)

> So if we decide to exchange the sunglasses for a different pair, which sunglasses do we have to chose from? Can we pick anything in the site or are there only certain pairs to pick from? I went to the link that was included on the card but it just seems to take me to the main page. Does anyone have a link to the exchange options?


 Anything that says plastic 70's inspired collection is available, but I was told Milton, Rocca Blue, and Cognac Sunwear are sold out. I'm personally trading in for the Morris style in Dark Tortoise. Bess, the person I spoke to said they are available and wider than the one I received.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Anything that says plastic 70's inspired collection is available, but I was told Milton, Rocca Blue, and Cognac Sunwear are sold out. I'm personally trading in for the Morris style in Dark Tortoise. Bess, the person I spoke to said they are available and wider than the one I received.


 K thanks! So that includes the Sunny Collection right?


----------



## wurly (Jul 11, 2013)

> Look for this on the description: Made of plastic acetate all are unique and vintage created in the 70s. Â Arden does not seem to qualify - Milton, Morris, Hemsworth, etc... do.Â


 Did Ivory &amp;Mason find a stash of old sunglasses from the 70's? That's what that sounds like. I won't bother to exchange. I'll give them to a niece. Or my sister. She's an optometrist. Maybe she'll use them in her business displays.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda blurry but this is me with the Trudel style sunglasses, They're not terrible just not quite wide enough for my taste.


 I got the Trudel, too. I think they might be a bit narrow for me, as well.Think I can pull them off?I don't really want to mess with exchanging...



t

Excuse the terrible lighting, the messy post-work hair, the breakout, and the ugly nightgown...lol. 

I got the Orly in Harmonious Mess - a greyish lavender creme. I was hoping for that pretty holo, but this is cute too and I'll definitely use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Trudel, too. I think they might be a bit narrow for me, as well.Think I can pull them off?I don't really want to mess with exchanging...
> ...


 I think they look good on!  I wish I got a darker color..mine is in Daisey and is a whitish-gray.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 12, 2013)

They are narrow but don't look as small when I put them on...they look better on my 16 month old son. Hmm..to exchange or give my toddler a "$135" pair of sunglasses..


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 12, 2013)

> They are narrow but don't look as small when I put them on...they look better on my 16 month old son. Hmm..to exchange or give my toddler a "$135" pair of sunglasses..:whistling:


Gahhh! He is soooo adorable!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

How is everyone feeling about holding onto this sub in the future?

I'm on the fence - I like receiving full size items, but some of them I won't use or don't see myself using for awhile.  I've resigned myself to being pale,  I have a sample of surf spray I haven't used up yet from Birchbox, the nail polish doesn't strike me as being on-trend, and I got some of the tiny sunglasses. 





Just trying to evaluate what I'm getting out of the sub - I want to love it, but in my mind I have it built up as a way to receive on-trend or up and coming on trend colors/products and lifestyle/fitness items to try.  And so far it hasn't been that for me.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> something tells me the reason they are in our box is because they were QA rejects, and rather than chucking them they "repurposed" them for the subscription box.


  I received the Ciel glasses but they were misspelled as Ceil. Interesting.


----------



## IffB (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I win the Ugly Sunwear award...featuring the Mr. T necklace from Pop Sugar MustHave box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 12, 2013)

My box is finally out for delivery...it's about time! They've definitely redeemed themselves from the first box fiasco and I truly wish them all the success. From a CS standpoint, they did the right thing, for this reason, I'll probably stay subbed. I greatly appreciate when a company extends themselves - FFF definitely takes the high road.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Ciel glasses but they were misspelled as Ceil. Interesting.


 The ones I received were "Daisy" and misspelled as "Daisey" on the glasses themselves.


----------



## christinef (Jul 12, 2013)

I emailed them last night about a refund since I'm not that excited about the box anyway. Of course I receive a shipping notice first thing this morning. I'm actually kind of bummed, I would have rather had a refund at this point but oh well...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The ones I received were "Daisy" and misspelled as "Daisey" on the glasses themselves.


For real? That screams FAKE to me!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone feeling about holding onto this sub in the future?
> 
> ...


 I'm on the fence too. I appreciate that they really seem to want to please the subscribers and that they gave out a lot of free boxes this quarter. I haven't gotten my box yet, but I feel like they didn't try to cheap out by giving less product. It seems like from the spoilers I've seen that there is a lot of product in the box this time. I really do need to cut back on my subs and it's going to be this one or PopSugar that gets the axe. Right now, this one is slightly in the lead...but I'm giving it until September before I totally decide.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got my box and I'm missing a lip gloss and the glasses are the icy blue kids size glasses. Soooooo not keeping this sub.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For real? That screams FAKE to me!


 Well, the fact that we can exchange them with Ivory and Mason makes me think they aren't fake, but maybe some are the "rejects"...misprints, etc.

Which doesn't bother me, really, but I can see how some would be bothered.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't decide if I'm going to stick around for fall or not. I am happy with the box, despite the fact that I won't use the tanner or surf spray...but it's not that exciting, either. I want to give them a fair chance, but I don't know. We'll see, I'll decide as fall gets closer.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on the fence too. I appreciate that they really seem to want to please the subscribers and that they gave out a lot of free boxes this quarter. I haven't gotten my box yet, but I feel like they didn't try to cheap out by giving less product. It seems like from the spoilers I've seen that there is a lot of product in the box this time. I really do need to cut back on my subs and it's going to be this one or PopSugar that gets the axe. Right now, this one is slightly in the lead...but I'm giving it until September before I totally decide.

 


I agree with your sentiments!  I also need to cut back as well - and for some reason I have a harder time giving up PopSugar because I know it is going to be the best box ever the month I cancel!  I actually went as far to cancel one month but then ended up buying that month anyway.  Lol - I have a problem!  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't decide if I'm going to stick around for fall or not. I am happy with the box, despite the fact that I won't use the tanner or surf spray...but it's not that exciting, either. I want to give them a fair chance, but I don't know. We'll see, I'll decide as fall gets closer.

I know it - I'm sure when fall rolls around, I'll be tempted to try again.  I do appreciate that we can exchange the sunglasses, but it will cost time and money to send them back, and may not be worth it to me.  I might give them to my super-petite cousin and see if they work for her.  I guess I just have this ideal of what I want it to be based on the FabFitFun emails and the products I have tried because of them.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the fence too. I appreciate that they really seem to want to please the subscribers and that they gave out a lot of free boxes this quarter. I haven't gotten my box yet, but I feel like they didn't try to cheap out by giving less product. It seems like from the spoilers I've seen that there is a lot of product in the box this time. I really do need to cut back on my subs and it's going to be this one or PopSugar that gets the axe. Right now, this one is slightly in the lead...but I'm giving it until September before I totally decide.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide if I'm going to stick around for fall or not. I am happy with the box, despite the fact that I won't use the tanner or surf spray...but it's not that exciting, either. I want to give them a fair chance, but I don't know. We'll see, I'll decide as fall gets closer.





> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it - I'm sure when fall rolls around, I'll be tempted to try again.  I do appreciate that we can exchange the sunglasses, but it will cost time and money to send them back, and may not be worth it to me.  I might give them to my super-petite cousin and see if they work for her.  I guess I just have this ideal of what I want it to be based on the FabFitFun emails and the products I have tried because of them.


 i am totally on the same page with you guys. i do have to say that this season's box is definitely a better box for me (i got the dreaded 2 pieces of jewelmint jewelry last box). so that is what is really keeping me attached to this subscription (and that i received this box at no charge). i really do appreciate the customer service and communication on their end.


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally got my tracking email. Will be here on Wednesday. Interested to see what sunglasses I get.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone feeling about holding onto this sub in the future?
> 
> ...


 I just received my box today. I don't find anything that "amazeballs". In fact, I feel the entire subscription is meh. When I get the boxes, I don't look at each item and ooh and aah at them. I just put them aside. I enjoy popsugar and the allure boxes much more. I'm out.


----------



## IffB (Jul 12, 2013)

I already canceled - for the price and type of products they sent, I rather get one of the Allure's beauty boxes or a NewBeauty Test Tube - when I know what will be included!

This box had good value, but I found it a little too generic and predictable:

Summer Kit = Nude Gloss / Bright Polish / Beach Hair / Tan / Sunglasses / Snack Bar.

PopSugar, although a lot of it can be hit or miss, has more flair and creativity in my opinion.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I was looking at the sunglasses a little more and I have a question. It says the lenses are CR-39 lenses, which I think are the plastic lenses used for glasses. However, I can't tell if they have any UV protection. I know this sounds obvious, but do they have any UV protection? If not, wearing these sunglasses is worse than wearing nothing at all, because the dark tint will cause the pupil to dilate and let in more UV rays, and thus UV exposure. At least if I'm in the sun without sunglasses, my pupils dilate protecting me a little from UV exposure inside my eyeballs. 

I received the "scooter" style, which is not only narrow but also has extremely short arms. I really think these glasses are children's size glasses. I think FFF just got them to give us some rejects or leftovers from the 70's. Were people's heads that much smaller in the 70's?


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 12, 2013)

> The ones I received were "Daisy" and misspelled as "Daisey" on the glasses themselves. Â


 Mine were also misspelled. They must have been defects. I'm surprised they allow an exchange for $10.


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got my box - I was looking at my sunglasses and I notice it says "lenses are demo lenses only" - anyone know what that means? I also don't see anything about UV protection which someone else had pointed out. I did a quick google and read that 'demo lenses' are cheapies for display purposes, meant to be switched out for real lenses. Do you think that since Ivory+Mason is primarily an eyewear company for regular glasses they sell all their sunglasses under the assumption the end user will get prescription lenses put in? Which would mean that unless you pay for genuine sun protection lenses you are just wearing colored plastic. Does anyone know? Hoping I am wrong!!


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Just got my box - I was looking at my sunglasses and I notice it says "lenses are demo lenses only" - anyone know what that means? I also don't see anything about UV protection which someone else had pointed out. I did a quick google and read that 'demo lenses' are cheapies for display purposes, meant to be switched out for real lenses. Do you think that since Ivory+Mason is primarily an eyewear company for regular glasses they sell all their sunglasses under the assumption the end user will get prescription lenses put in? Which would mean that unless you pay for genuine sun protection lenses you are just wearing colored plastic. Does anyone know? Hoping I am wrong!!


Alright I reread it and I think I answered my own question. The demo lenses were referring to prescription glasses - further down it explains that the sunglasses come with tinted cr39


----------



## isaboo (Jul 12, 2013)

I just don't see how anyone would believe these to be $135 sunglasses.  I tried to go through the exchange process but received an email saying that the ones I want are not available.  I tried another choice and still haven't heard back.  I'm not sure I want to go through the trouble  or expense of exchanging them either.  I like Pop Sugar much better.  At least the sunglasses they sent in their summer box were wearable. I will probably cancel FabFitFun


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box - I was looking at my sunglasses and I notice it says "lenses are demo lenses only" - anyone know what that means? I also don't see anything about UV protection which someone else had pointed out. I did a quick google and read that 'demo lenses' are cheapies for display purposes, meant to be switched out for real lenses. Do you think that since Ivory+Mason is primarily an eyewear company for regular glasses they sell all their sunglasses under the assumption the end user will get prescription lenses put in? Which would mean that unless you pay for genuine sun protection lenses you are just wearing colored plastic. Does anyone know? Hoping I am wrong!!


 It means that the lenses in the glasses are not prescription. Their website says if you need prescription lenses to take them to an optometrist (my mother was an optician for years), so that's all it means. Most of the time the demo lenses do have UV protection, it's just letting you know that they aren't prescription lenses and that they are in the frames so you can get an idea of what they look like with the tinted lens in them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

I have decided to put my sunglasses on my trade list along with the beach spray and self tanner.

However, I am loving the gloss (not sticky at all, great for toning down a bright/dark lippie), the wipes, and the polish (super pretty lavender). I also tried the Evian spray and it IS super refreshing (still wouldn't pay the money for it, but I will definitely use it).  The kind bar was good. I'm content.


----------



## lns02 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just don't see how anyone would believe these to be $135 sunglasses.  I tried to go through the exchange process but received an email saying that the ones I want are not available.  I tried another choice and still haven't heard back.  I'm not sure I want to go through the trouble  or expense of exchanging them either.  I like Pop Sugar much better.  At least the sunglasses they sent in their summer box were wearable. I will probably cancel FabFitFun


 I had the same thing happen.  I emailed back twice because both options I suggested weren't available.  I'm wondering if it's worth the effort to return them or if I should just suck it up and throw them in the back of my closet.

Is anyone actually going through with the exchange?


----------



## ribox22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I had the same thing happen. Â I emailed back twice because both options I suggested weren't available. Â I'm wondering if it's worth the effort to return them or if I should just suck it up and throw them in the back of my closet. Is anyone actually going through with the exchange?


Going to try now - if they are out of the ones I like I honestly will just donate these.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I had the same thing happen. Â I emailed back twice because both options I suggested weren't available. Â I'm wondering if it's worth the effort to return them or if I should just suck it up and throw them in the back of my closet. Is anyone actually going through with the exchange?


 I am. I am getting the Morris style in Dark Tortoise. Just need to send mine out to them Monday.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I emailed them, and will let you know what they say. CR-39 lenses are just made out of plastic that is scratch-resistant. Tinted means there is some sort of color, but not necessarily UV protection. Usually when they provide UV protection, they say so explicitly. These don't. My sister's an optometrist, so I've learned a little about the eyeglass industry. Most frames are made by one company, and most commercial eyeglass companies are owned by the same company (Pearle, Lenscrafters, etc.). So the brand name on eyeglass frames is not really as exciting as we think it is. I know that FFF tried to redeem themselves from the last Jewelmint fiasco, but to be honest, sending out tiny child-size sunglasses doesn't really cut it. I know the other products were the same and full-size, but I think the tiny sunglasses are just the last straw for me. These boxes are supposed to be somewhat fun, at least. Not another opportunity for me to interact with customer service. ugh.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there a number to call ivory mason for customer service? I can't find it on the site.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm on the ivorymason.com website, and I think the sunglasses we got are actually from the 70's!  This is weird. Plastic will degrade over time. 

Made of plastic acetate all are unique and vintage created in the 70s. There are no reproductions and quantities are limited!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2013)

I was surprised to see my box waiting for me...didn't think I'd get it until next week. I am happy with everything I got...although the polish I got looks a lot like the PopSugar polish. I got Harmonious Mess. Really wanted that Garbage color lol. I got the sungrasses in Trudel which is what I wanted. They fit me perfectly (but then I have a really small head).


----------



## Stephinitely (Jul 12, 2013)

My box finally arrived! All in all I'm okay with the variations I got. I received Sparkling Garbage polish which I'm happy about.

I can't tell what style my sunglasses are... the frames say waife-sp but I don't see that on the ivory + mason site. Anyone else get that style? They're clear frames with black lenses and sides. Probably not what I'd pick out for myself but they don't look terrible and I can use them when I don't want to wear my nicer sunglasses.

 



I'm not sure if I'll stay subscribed. I got this box free so I feel like I should but overall I don't know if I'd pay $50.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see my box waiting for me...didn't think I'd get it until next week. I am happy with everything I got...although the polish I got looks a lot like the PopSugar polish. I got Harmonious Mess. Really wanted that Garbage color lol. I got the sungrasses in Trudel which is what I wanted. They fit me perfectly (but then I have a really small head).


 Great!  So glad your glasses fit you!  So far it doesn't seem like anyone got the glasses in the teaser photo, huh?


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived! All in all I'm okay with the variations I got. I received Sparkling Garbage polish which I'm happy about.
> 
> ...


 Those look great!  I'm jealous


----------



## highlander2013 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Mine are pretty crooked....and ICED BLUE. Â Could not find it on the website, I do not dislike the shape, just the color.....emailed the exchange info to customer service, will gamble $9.95 on another frame color - going for the Morris in Gold Tortoise. Exchanges must be from the Vintage Plastic 70's collection - $9.95 is fair for the exchange.Â  This box had nice value, but it is not for me.... I left a message to cancel, they called me back after hours and want me to call again - apparently I must actually speak to a human - not being able to simply click a cancel button and the whole uh-mazing theme annoys me - like when Ipsy used to be MyGlam and referring to subscribers as Glammies - I am just too old for that!Â  As a free box, it was Â nice. Â My favorite item is the Evian Spray bottle - back on the days I used to go to the beach and tan - before the skin cancer and all - I loved having one inside the cooler, very refreshing! Â It will come on handy in the Georgia Summer, and I would not go to the store and splurge on one anymore. The gloss seems to erase all color from my lips - like a shiny concealer.... I am sure my daughter will like the beach waves and the self tanner. Â  I keep getting the same brands in multiple subscriptions - Orly, Supergoop, Purlisse, Venus Razor (!!!!). First world problems, right? Time to cut back. Â Â


Totally agree with you on the box contents. FYI, I emailed customer service at [email protected] to cancel last night and got a confirm within 24 hours that I was, indeed, cancelled. It's another option if you want to skip calling back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I just received a replu from Bess at Ivory&amp; Mason. She says that the CR-39 lenses absorb 99% of UV rays. I guess that's acceptable. I really can't decide if I want to deal with the exchange, or just pass them off to my niece. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## lns02 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received a replu from Bess at Ivory&amp; Mason. She says that the CR-39 lenses absorb 99% of UV rays. I guess that's acceptable. I really can't decide if I want to deal with the exchange, or just pass them off to my niece. Decisions, decisions.


 I'm in the same boat.  Not sure if the process is worth it.  She told me the Petrina style was available.  I may be too lazy - if it's $10 to exchange + the cost of shipping (and a box in which to mail it), it may cost almost $20 for a new pair of glasses I may never wear cause they may be ugly, too.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gahhh! He is soooo adorable!


Thanks DorotaD!!  He's my little man


----------



## IffB (Jul 12, 2013)

> I'm in the same boat. Â Not sure if the process is worth it. Â She told me the Petrina style was available. Â I may be too lazy - if it's $10 to exchange + the cost of shipping (and a box in which to mail it), it may cost almost $20 for a new pair of glasses I may never wear cause they may be ugly, too.


 I placed my replacement in a old hard eyeglasses case, Inside a 69 Cents bubble envelope with 5 stamps for first class postage...taking a gamble!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 12, 2013)

> How is everyone feeling about holding onto this sub in the future? I'm on the fence - I like receiving full size items, but some of them I won't use or don't see myself using for awhile. Â I've resigned myself to being pale, Â I have a sample of surf spray I haven't used up yet from Birchbox, the nail polish doesn't strike me as being on-trend, and I got some of the tiny sunglasses.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to evaluate what I'm getting out of the sub - I want to love it, but in my mind I have it built up as a way to receive on-trend or up and coming on trend colors/products and lifestyle/fitness items to try. Â And so far it hasn't been that for me. Â


 I've been debating it as well. If it were $20-30, I'd definitely keep it. But I can't see myself paying $50 for it. Maybe I'm just cheap but $50 seems like way to much for it. The value of the box is definitely on the higher end, but I just don't see myself keeping it at the current price. I'm hoping they'll come out with a good promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my box today.  I *think* my sunglasses were the Morris style??  And my polish was Choreographed Chaos.


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the Radcliffe glasses and the polish in Sparkling Garbage. I'm pleased with those items, as well as the Purlisse and the wipes. I can't use the self tanner or the surf spray. I thought the lip gloss was crap and the canned water was ridiculous. Like many of you, I don't see $50 of value here, and I really wish that they'd bring the price down a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got my box...the Trudel sunglasses are just ridiculous in my opinion and I don't have a super large head (I didn't think) but they really do look silly on me, like I stole my glasses from a five-year-old. They fit comfortably enough though so maybe I can just wear them on days when no one will see me, or in the car, or on days when my glasses are likely to be lost or damaged. I got the nail polish in Harmonious Mess which is a pretty color but almost an exact dupe of the PopSugar polish, like jesemiaud said. However, everything else in the box will totally get used, so that's great.


----------



## Stephinitely (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those look great!  I'm jealous


 Thanks! I was back and forth a bit about them but they're growing on me.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lns02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat.  Not sure if the process is worth it.  She told me the Petrina style was available.  I may be too lazy - if it's $10 to exchange + the cost of shipping (and a box in which to mail it), it may cost almost $20 for a new pair of glasses I may never wear cause they may be ugly, too.


 Totally true!  I tried looking at the measurements and some of them seemed like they were going to be even smaller than my already small pair!  I've never had trouble with sunglasses fitting my head.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I got the Radcliffe glasses and the polish in Sparkling Garbage. I'm pleased with those items, as well as the Purlisse and the wipes. I can't use the self tanner or the surf spray. I thought the lip gloss was crap and the canned water was ridiculous. Like many of you, I don't see $50 of value here, and I really wish that they'd bring the price down a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Those glasses are the ones I want to get if I do the replacement because mine are tiny! Do you like them?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 12, 2013)

So I received the box- I got the trudel sunglasses (kids size) &amp; the polish in harmonious mess- beautiful pastel purple. How do I exchange the glasses - I sent them an email, I hope this is the right route. I'd love sparkling garbage or any other color if anyone wants to trade. The color is beautiful but I already have a couple bottles so close to the color- I so want sparkling garbage- what a name...lol!! I never thought I'd write that in a sentence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those glasses are the ones I want to get if I do the replacement because mine are tiny! Do you like them?


 I actually do! They do make me look a bit like a fly, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## kmarie365 (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my box today. My first FFF. After reading Spring reviews I was not going to order but the sunglasses pulled me in! I ended up with the Trudel. If my hair is down they are passable and comfortable on my face. If my hair is up you can see how narrow they are and it looks like my face is overflowing the sides. Not cute! My other disappointment was the nailpolish. I got the construction orange shade. My 6 year old said "oooo pretty!" And I offered to paint her toes. She politely declined! I do like everything else though, so it wasn't a total bust. I don't like the "seconds" it seems they are putting in the boxes. Jewel mint last time and the misspelled glasses this time. Seems sketchy. Not sure if I will keep it...


----------



## shy32 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I actually do! They do make me look a bit like a fly, but I'm ok with that.Â


 Oh boy! That's what I ordered as replacement:/


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 13, 2013)

I got my box yesterday... My glasses look like something my mom wore in the 70s. (Which I understand they're supposed to be) but they're awful. I got the Daisy (Daisey) ones.... However the lenses hardly have any tinting. Making it look even worse. Anyone else get ones like that? I'm also on the fence about staying subbed to this one. I love my polish shade though! I got Mayhem Mentality... Love it! At least this box was better than the spring box.


----------



## wurly (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone notice that the self-tanner is travel size, as well as the yes to cucumber wipes, and I think the evian spray? That doesn't make it such a good deal. Also, I was a little amused by the Ivory and Mason website saying that most glasses cost 20 times what it costs to make them? I think they mean sell for 20 times. But the prices of their sunglasses and eyeglass frames (prices don't include prescription lenses) are comparable to retail eyeglass stores, or higher. What are they trying to say? Hey, other companies are ripping you off, and so are we!? I think someone needs to rethink their advertising.


----------



## wurly (Jul 13, 2013)

If anyone wants the $10 off first FFF VIP box code, pm me. I wouldn't recommend this box so I'm giving it away. As long as you don't curse me if your box is not to your taste, you are welcome to it. First come first served.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 13, 2013)

> Anyone notice that the self-tanner is travel size, as well as the yes to cucumber wipes, and I think the evian spray? That doesn't make it such a good deal. Also, I was a little amused by the Ivory and Mason website saying that most glasses cost 20 times what it costs to make them? I think they mean sell for 20 times. But the prices of their sunglasses and eyeglass frames (prices don't include prescription lenses) are comparable to retail eyeglass stores, or higher. What are they trying to say? Hey, other companies are ripping you off, and so are we!? I think someone needs to rethink their advertising.


 I did notice that on the wipes, which was a bummer. I love those wipes and was hoping for a full size! It'd save me one month of buying them!


----------



## wurly (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok this is terrible, my last negative post. When I first saw the sunglasses, I got scooter style by the way, they reminded me of something. They reminded me of glasses I see in the Lions donation boxes at my sister's optometry office. You know the Lions club collects used glasses to take to Africa and South America to give to people who can't afford glasses and optometrists? My sister's actually been on those trips. If you look closely at the hinges, they don't look like the ones eyeglass companies use now. And the plastic looks different too. These are really frames from the 70's, like they found a whole bunch in an abandoned warehouse or something, and decided to sell them. Weird. Ok, back to being positive about life.


----------



## jenalessi (Jul 13, 2013)

Evian spray is full sized and the glow on the go is still 28 bucks for that size. I tried it and I must have a heavy hand bc I looked silly. The sunglasses would've been fantastic, if they even came close to fitting. Way way too small.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 14, 2013)

I was pretty happy with this box. It helped that I got it for free. 




 

I do have a little bit of box envy for the other nail polish colors ... mine was a lavender shade virtually identical to the As If!  in the Pop Sugar box.  I am treating the mini sunglasses as if they are merely a decorative theme holder and won't hassle with the exchange. I do like the glasses cleaning cloth though.  The Evian will come in handy during the 90 degree heat this week. ( broken air conditioning, wahhh!) The cleanser will get used... the surf spray was fun to try, though I looked a bit mental as I already have curly hair. The self tanner, umm, haven't tried one for many years, maybe I will for kicks.  My boy has his eyes on the Kind bar, and the lip gloss will be fun to try. 

I will likely keep it for one more go round.  I do agree that the contents were a bit typical, but that is ok!

What do we predict they'll send for an autumn box?


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 14, 2013)

So I just looked at my tiny sunglasses, and the style is spelled "KILIE" What the heck style is THAT??? :roflmao: Mine look closest to the "KELLY" style, but they're pink like CIEL. Maybe it's supposed to be a tiny glasses hybrid?? lol


----------



## IffB (Jul 14, 2013)

> So I just looked at my tiny sunglasses, and the style is spelled "KILIE" What the heck style is THAT??? :roflmao: Mine look closest to the "KELLY" style, but they're pink like CIEL. Maybe it's supposed to be a tiny glasses hybrid?? lol


 I could not find mine on the website either...it had ice blue printed on it. I did send for an exchange, and I am hoping for a usable pair - the one I received actually had a niece shape, not too small, although somewhat crooked and a weird color. I will let you know if the $13 (counting shipping) exchange pays off!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 14, 2013)

I finally got my box!!

I actually really loved this box it is a lot better than last months.

I will for sure not be using the sun tanning spray since I am already dark. 

But I am loving the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really love the choreographed chaos nailpolish color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jul 15, 2013)

I decided against returning my scooter style sunglasses. They were too tight for my 9-year old niece's head. But they fit my 8-year old niece's head perfectly. She has a very small head. The legs fit her perfectly too. They look super cute on her. She looks very retro.


----------



## wurly (Jul 15, 2013)

I like the surf spray. Lucky it's only $6.99 at drugstore.com, so I'll reorder!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally got my box...my glasses were radclifffe, they fit and don't look too bad htttp://www.ivorymason.com/women/sunwear/radcliffe-sunwear.html My polish was choreographed chaos... at first I was disappointed until I looked at swatches, I'd been wanting a pink like Juleps Carrie and this appears similar so i'm happy...not sure if I would have been happy had I paid for this box though


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 18, 2013)

Is anyone else loving the Purlisse Soy Milk Cleanser? I'm starting to get hooked!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else loving the Purlisse Soy Milk Cleanser? I'm starting to get hooked!!


 Me too!  And I wasn't expecting to like it at all!


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a $10 off code if anyone is interested. Expires Aug 11, PM me if you need it. P.S. I loved this box.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else loving the Purlisse Soy Milk Cleanser? I'm starting to get hooked!!





> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  And I wasn't expecting to like it at all!


 love it too i feel so clean after and my cheeks are soft!! lol


----------



## wurly (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a $10 off code if anyone is interested. Expires Aug 11, PM me if you need it.
> 
> P.S. I loved this box.


 I also received one, and gave it away. Did everyone get one of these, or only some people? It's on the reverse of the card that lists the items. It's a unique code, to be used for new subscribers. Curious if they didn't send it to everyone.


----------



## lynfran (Jul 18, 2013)

I received the Scooter glasses - ridiculous - I'm canceling. Disappointing. I didn't expect diamonds but these sunglasses???? Really?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 18, 2013)

I exchanged my sunglasses and got my new pair today. I got the Milton. I'm actually impressed by this pair. Very nice quality. I usually wear expensive high end glasses that are great quality and these are right there with them. It was worth the $9.95. I selected these because I do not typically get brown glasses so I decided to step out of safety box. Super excited


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have been really enjoying this box so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear sunglasses but I believe my boyfriend is exchanging them for a pair he wants. Also he seems to be obsessed with the Evian spray...why? I don't know its just water lol. But I sprayed the beach hair spray today after the shower &amp; let it air dry, the results are actually nice. I haven't been to beach in years so I don't know if this is how beach hair looks like.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been really enjoying this box so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear sunglasses but I believe my boyfriend is exchanging them for a pair he wants. Also he seems to be obsessed with the Evian spray...why? I don't know its just water lol. But I sprayed the beach hair spray today after the shower &amp; let it air dry, the results are actually nice. I haven't been to beach in years so I don't know if this is how beach hair looks like.


 I wish my hair looked like that!


----------



## wurly (Jul 18, 2013)

> I received the Scooter glasses - ridiculous - I'm canceling. Disappointing. I didn't expect diamonds but these sunglasses???? Really?


 I got those too! They are really child-size, aren't they? They fit my 8-year old niece, whose head is in the 30th percentile! But they are cute on her. Maybe you have a small child to pass them on to?


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 18, 2013)

> I have been really enjoying this box so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear sunglasses but I believe my boyfriend is exchanging them for a pair he wants. Also he seems to be obsessed with the Evian spray...why? I don't know its just water lol. But I sprayed the beach hair spray today after the shower &amp; let it air dry, the results are actually nice. I haven't been to beach in years so I don't know if this is how beach hair looks like.Â


 You have gorgeous hair!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 18, 2013)

I got the Trudel and was quite happy, I feel fortunate to get a pair that fits well. Excuse the messy hair quick no makeup snapshot, but the box just arrived today and I've been rushing to get my photos done.

I got Choreographed Chaos, which is pretty although honestly I wanted Sparkling Garbage lol


----------



## lynfran (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes -I have offered the scooter's to 3 girls 12 and under no takers. Lol. I better lower my age range.


----------



## IffB (Jul 19, 2013)

I got my replacement sunglasses - Morris - and I really like them. They fit well, worth the $9.95!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting...I just went to the Ivory &amp; Mason website to look at what style the Morris was, and noticed a lot of different styles posted that wasn't there last week.  Those that are just getting their boxes now, will have a lot to choose from.  

When I exchanged my glasses, they charged me but did not send me any shipping notice or anything.  I used fedex from work acct to send them in, but in my email exchange I gave my home address.  They shipped the glasses to work.  I was pleasantly surprised with a package yesterday.  I had just sent them an email asking about my glasses.  They said they were running behind due to the large response of exchanges from fabfitfun and that they would be shipping my sunnies soon.  They didn't even look to see that they had shipped them.


----------



## Eleda (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder if I unsub and resub using the 10 off code? hmmm, lol!


----------



## Eleda (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been really enjoying this box so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear sunglasses but I believe my boyfriend is exchanging them for a pair he wants. Also he seems to be obsessed with the Evian spray...why? I don't know its just water lol. But I sprayed the beach hair spray today after the shower &amp; let it air dry, the results are actually nice. I haven't been to beach in years so I don't know if this is how beach hair looks like.


 I really like these effortless waves! Nice nice, lucky you!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 20, 2013)

Absolutely adore that surf spray. It smells really great and it seems to work, too. My hair is pretty darn straight but I tried it tonight and did get some decent wave (well, for me this is decent waves lol) that lasted, too.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone try the sunless tanning spray yet?


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jul 21, 2013)

Update, i exfoliated my face and tied my hair back and lightly sprayed my face. I love this stuff, worked well and matched my skin tone pretty good but gave me a little color. I am a reddish blonde fair skin girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 21, 2013)

I've tried it on my legs and I liked it well enough.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have gorgeous hair!





> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish my hair looked like that!





> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like these effortless waves! Nice nice, lucky you!


 
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It really did work, it worked best right after the shower I let my hair half way dry then put it in and tied my hair in a bun (I left in a bun for a couple of hours)

Then I took it out and let it air dry and it turned into those waves. 

Plus it smells so so so good but not overwhelming.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 21, 2013)

> I have been really enjoying this box so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear sunglasses but I believe my boyfriend is exchanging them for a pair he wants. Also he seems to be obsessed with the Evian spray...why? I don't know its just water lol. But I sprayed the beach hair spray today after the shower &amp; let it air dry, the results are actually nice. I haven't been to beach in years so I don't know if this is how beach hair looks like.Â


 Thank you thank you thank you tons for posting this photo! It made me actually try out the product as opposed to giving it away. I've tried other salt sprays in the past and my hair looked disgusting after using it so I thought those type of products just weren't for me, which I thought was strange because my hair was a natural wave to it (not a nice wave.... But rather a frizzy mess) So I tried out the salt spray and it works!!!! Granted my hair isn't as gorgeous as yours but it definitely looks more presentable than before :-D did you add anything else to your hair or just let it air dry? Also how much of the spray did you use on your hair?


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you tons for posting this photo! It made me actually try out the product as opposed to giving it away. I've tried other salt sprays in the past and my hair looked disgusting after using it so I thought those type of products just weren't for me, which I thought was strange because my hair was a natural wave to it (not a nice wave.... But rather a frizzy mess)
> 
> So I tried out the salt spray and it works!!!! Granted my hair isn't as gorgeous as yours but it definitely looks more presentable than before :-D did you add anything else to your hair or just let it air dry? Also how much of the spray did you use on your hair?


 I have also tried other salt sprays and have done nothing expect make my hair greasy or nasty. But this one was really nice. 

This is what I did and it worked that was the result:

1. Let my hair dry out maybe half way my scalp was dry but my ends were still wet and sprayed it in my hair. I did not put any on scalp just in my hair. I really don't know how much I put I have a lot of hair so I tend to use a lot more product.

2. Put my hair in a bun. I usually twist my hair and rolled it into a bun. Left it like that for a couple of hours. If you take it out and don't see the desirable waves you like then put it back in a bun. I want to say I left it like that for 3-4 hours. 

3. Took it out and it was still semi wet since it wasn't completely dry when I put it up. Then sprayed it with a bit more of the spray. 

4. Just let it be and it didn't take very long to dry. Then just sprayed it with some hairspray and that was it.  Very simple which I love. I didn't think I was going to like it because my hair just doesn't work well with hair products. 

I bet this would be quicker if you use a blow dryer but I rarely use heat on my hair and prefer my hair to air dry. 

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 22, 2013)

> Interesting...I just went to the Ivory &amp; Mason website to look at what style the Morris was, and noticed a lot of different styles posted that wasn't there last week. Â Those that are just getting their boxes now, will have a lot to choose from. Â  When I exchanged my glasses, they charged me but did not send me any shipping notice or anything. Â I used fedex from work acct to send them in, but in my email exchange I gave my home address. Â They shipped the glasses to work. Â I was pleasantly surprised with a package yesterday. Â I had just sent them an email asking about my glasses. Â They said they were running behind due to the large response of exchanges from fabfitfun and that they would be shipping my sunnies soon. Â They didn't even look to see that they had shipped them. Â


 I received one of the later boxes. Unfortunately, I was told only a few glasses were set aside of each style for FabFitFun customers on a first come first serve basis so even though they appear online, they are not available to us. Since I received a later box, there are very few options left and I dislike them all. I'm not that picky. I just want a pair that will fit my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 22, 2013)

T



> I have also tried other salt sprays and have done nothing expect make my hair greasy or nasty. But this one was really nice.Â  This is what I did and it worked that was the result: 1. Let my hair dry out maybe half way my scalp was dry but my ends were still wet and sprayed it in my hair. I did not put any on scalp just in my hair. I really don't know how much I put I have a lot of hair so I tend to use a lot more product. 2. Put my hair in a bun. I usually twist my hair and rolled it into a bun. Left it like that for a couple of hours. If you take it out and don't see the desirable waves you like then put it back in a bun. I want to say I left it like that for 3-4 hours.Â  3. Took it out and it was still semi wet since it wasn't completely dry when I put it up. Then sprayed it with a bit more of the spray.Â  4. Just let it be and it didn't take very long to dry. Then just sprayed it with some hairspray and that was it. Â Very simple which I love. I didn't think I was going to like it because my hair just doesn't work well with hair products.Â  I bet this would be quicker if you use a blow dryer but I rarely use heat on my hair and prefer my hair to air dry.Â  Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thank you!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> something tells me the reason they are in our box is because they were QA rejects, and rather than chucking them they "repurposed" them for the subscription box.


 I have a feeling this is why we got them. Say they have a batch of rejects, they can discard of them as a cost of doing business or possibly liquidate them to a reseller for next to nothing. Or they can include them in this box and charge everyone 10$ that wants to swap for a pair that fits/looks normal/whatever and they get the defective stock returned to them, possibly be liquidated in the future. Much cheaper than sending out sunglasses that actually retail for 135$ and they make a bit of money off items that were destined for the dump or pennies on the dollar. With a certain amount of breakage in the return and replacing process it helps burn off the rejects. If they do this a few times with different boxes they've cleaned out a lot of inventory that wasn't moving otherwise. I don't know if FFF pays anything for the higher end items that appear in these boxes but they could be making a few dollars a pair on that end too.

It's also possible that these rejects were purposefully designed to look cheap/have misspellings/whatever to entice people to trade up. Any sunglasses you get in place of these will seem of a higher quality and you've only paid 10$ for them. Or maybe I deal with too many shifty companies IRL that my mind first went to these possibilities...


----------



## wurly (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a feeling this is why we got them. Say they have a batch of rejects, they can discard of them as a cost of doing business or possibly liquidate them to a reseller for next to nothing. Or they can include them in this box and charge everyone 10$ that wants to swap for a pair that fits/looks normal/whatever and they get the defective stock returned to them, possibly be liquidated in the future. Much cheaper than sending out sunglasses that actually retail for 135$ and they make a bit of money off items that were destined for the dump or pennies on the dollar. With a certain amount of breakage in the return and replacing process it helps burn off the rejects. If they do this a few times with different boxes they've cleaned out a lot of inventory that wasn't moving otherwise. I don't know if FFF pays anything for the higher end items that appear in these boxes but they could be making a few dollars a pair on that end too.
> ...


 I totally thought of this too. It's one of the reasons I decided to unsubscribe. I know I received this box free because my first box had 3 jewelmint things, but for $50 I can get 8 full size or deluxe size products of my choice plus a makeup bag from beautyfix. Even though I love the sea salt spray, and I am looking forward to using the face wash, it just wasn't that joyful for me. I just haven't enjoyed the experience with FFF. Now, in contrast, I love Popsugar. Even if stuff doesn't fit, or isn't exactly my taste, they've always tried to provide a reasonable fix really soon. I was really offended that FFF sent out those tiny sunglasses. These subscription companies are very interesting. Observing their customer service solutions has been eye-opening. I feel like you could use their different responses as case studies in a business school class. At least it's never boring.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 24, 2013)

I canceled, you have to do it over the phone, but CS was very nice, they just asked if I minded providing feedback, and I advised it was overpriced for what was provided and I have too many other boxes.  I did like a lot of the products this month, but compared to my other boxes, it just wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is anyone staying for the Fall box?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 24, 2013)

I cancelled via email and got a confirmation , it was quick and easy


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 24, 2013)

> I cancelled via email and got a confirmation , it was quick and easy


 What is the email address you wrote to? Still debating whether I will stay or cancel...I was pretty pleased with this box


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> T
> 
> Thank you!!


 You are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 24, 2013)

> I have also tried other salt sprays and have done nothing expect make my hair greasy or nasty. But this one was really nice.Â  This is what I did and it worked that was the result: 1. Let my hair dry out maybe half way my scalp was dry but my ends were still wet and sprayed it in my hair. I did not put any on scalp just in my hair. I really don't know how much I put I have a lot of hair so I tend to use a lot more product. 2. Put my hair in a bun. I usually twist my hair and rolled it into a bun. Left it like that for a couple of hours. If you take it out and don't see the desirable waves you like then put it back in a bun. I want to say I left it like that for 3-4 hours.Â  3. Took it out and it was still semi wet since it wasn't completely dry when I put it up. Then sprayed it with a bit more of the spray.Â  4. Just let it be and it didn't take very long to dry. Then just sprayed it with some hairspray and that was it. Â Very simple which I love. I didn't think I was going to like it because my hair just doesn't work well with hair products.Â  I bet this would be quicker if you use a blow dryer but I rarely use heat on my hair and prefer my hair to air dry.Â  Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I did mine a little differently last night. Here is a photo of the end result.




I sprayed my hair with beauty protector to detangle and put in some moisture. Then I blow dryer my hair until it was half wet/half dry and sprayed the salt spray evenly through my hair, focusing more on the ends and once it started to dry and wave up I sprayed Paul Mitchell freeze and shine super spray and gave my hair a little scrunch and voila! Super duper easy!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did mine a little differently last night. Here is a photo of the end result.
> 
> ...


 Your hair looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your whole look is so beautiful.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 24, 2013)

> What is the email address you wrote to? Still debating whether I will stay or cancel...I was pretty pleased with this box


 [email protected]


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your hair looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Your whole look is so beautiful.


 Awwww thank you!!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 25, 2013)

Has anybody found the surf spray anywhere?  I love this stuff and can't find it.  I used to use Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf and I hate it. Leaves hair to dry.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody found the surf spray anywhere?  I love this stuff and can't find it.  I used to use Bumble &amp; Bumble Surf and I hate it. Leaves hair to dry.


 It's on Drugstore.com! Pretty cheap, too! 



 http://www.drugstore.com/it-haircare-surf-spray-medium-hold/qxp479271


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 25, 2013)

I just cancelled by email. While this box was a HUGE improvement from the first box, I just wasn't wowed enough to pay $50 for this sub.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 25, 2013)

I cancelled by email too. Definitely not worth $50. I'll stick with ipsy.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 25, 2013)

If anyone got the Orly sparkling garbage nail color in their summer box and doesn't want it, I would be happy to do a trade. Please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 25, 2013)

For those of you who exchanged your sunglasses, did you give them your credit card info via email? I wasn't comfortable doing that, and have been waiting over a week for the woman to call me so I can pay for the exchange. I'm getting worried she is going to forget the pair she set aside for me, which would really suck since I went through 3 rounds of emails with her to find a pair that qualified for the exchange. Totally appreciate the ability to exchange; just wish it wasn't becoming such a difficult process!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 26, 2013)

> It's on Drugstore.com! Pretty cheap, too!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â http://www.drugstore.com/it-haircare-surf-spray-medium-hold/qxp479271


 WHOA! Super psyched its so cheap!!!! This is the type of product I wouldn't feel guilty paying over $20 for... Oh well....just another excuse to toss more stuff into my cart to qualify for free shipping I suppose.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking for sunglasses and have never heard of this Ivory Mason brand, so am checking out their site and see they are actually selling frames from the 70's....

I know American Apparel does the same thing with vintage new items online.

http://www.ivorymason.com/women/sunglasses/sissy-sunwear.html

These sunglasses are part of our 2013 Sunny's Collection. Made of plastic acetate all are unique and vintage created in the 70s. There are no reproductions and quantities are limited.

(I'm actually buying sports sunglasses, looking for Smith onsale).


----------



## IffB (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you who exchanged your sunglasses, did you give them your credit card info via email? I wasn't comfortable doing that, and have been waiting over a week for the woman to call me so I can pay for the exchange. I'm getting worried she is going to forget the pair she set aside for me, which would really suck since I went through 3 rounds of emails with her to find a pair that qualified for the exchange. Totally appreciate the ability to exchange; just wish it wasn't becoming such a difficult process!


 I gave my CC info over email - the whole exchange took less than a week.  I really like the replacement glasses - Morris Gold Tortoise - although they are somewhat snug on my narrow face.  The lenses are quite nice and they were not crocked like the sample I received. It was worth the exchange cost, but only because my box was free - I canceled, too.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It may have already been posted here but anyone know the address the sunglasses need to be sent to? I already taped up mine before copying down the address. I paid for the exchange two weeks ago and need to get these out.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It may have already been posted here but anyone know the address the sunglasses need to be sent to? I already taped up mine before copying down the address. I paid for the exchange two weeks ago and need to get these out.


*Eyewood, LLC**11693 San Vicente Blvd. #602**Los Angeles, CA 90049*


----------



## lynfran (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for posting address I have emailed and am exchanging "scooter". They were only offering a few styles left - couldn't be worse than "scooter". I have 5 kids they didnt fit on anyone's head - very disappointing.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 31, 2013)

are we able to exchange the sunglasses for a pair of men's glasses? I'm not a sunglasses person but thought i'd get a pair for my brother to give as a gift.


----------



## IffB (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are we able to exchange the sunglasses for a pair of men's glasses? I'm not a sunglasses person but thought i'd get a pair for my brother to give as a gift.


 The sunglasses must have this description: Made of plastic acetate all are unique and vintage created in the 70s. There are no reproductions and quantities are limited.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone know when the next payment is due for the fall box?


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got the scooter glasses it might be sentimental they remind me of the first glasses I had ad a kid. But that fits with the 1970s description lol For the record I used a bit of the surf spray (or whatever it's called) and the lip gloss. I think I'll keep the glasses, wonder if I could get prescription lenses in them...


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you tons for posting this photo! It made me actually try out the product as opposed to giving it away. I've tried other salt sprays in the past and my hair looked disgusting after using it so I thought those type of products just weren't for me, which I thought was strange because my hair was a natural wave to it (not a nice wave.... But rather a frizzy mess)


 Thanks @skylola123 and everyone else for the raves about the surf spray. I tried it (instead of gifting or selling) and it is amazing! Much better than Bumble's and while my hair has a slightly dry feeling to it, when this spray is compared to Bumble's there is no contest. With Bumble's my hair would sometimes dread on the underneath and I would have to use a comb and conditioner in the shower before shampooing but with this surf spray I can run my fingers through my hair. Plus the waves seem wavier and more uniform.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got an email announcing the big summer box reveal--which basically acted as a reminder to me to cancel my sub.  Probably not what they had in mind when they sent out that email.  This box was fine--just not that excited overall.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 8, 2013)

I used up the evian water spray. It is now kaput. Soooooooo I made my own evian spray:





Cost of my spray bottle and evian water bottle: $4.00. However, in the future it will only cost me the evian water so future costs will be about $1.50.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email announcing the big summer box reveal--which basically acted as a reminder to me to cancel my sub.  Probably not what they had in mind when they sent out that email.  This box was fine--just not that excited overall.


 Same here! Does anyone know what day of the month they charge? September is going to be a high expenses, low income month for me...but October is going to be high income, low expenses. Maybe I should email them to see...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Same here! Does anyone know what day of the month they charge? September is going to be a high expenses, low income month for me...but October is going to be high income, low expenses. Maybe I should email them to see...


 I emailed them and they couldn't really tell me a date when they would start sending out the boxes but they told me sometime in September they would charge us. I am staying for the fall box. I was debating between this one and the popsugar fall edition box but with the spoiler they sent out I decided to stay with this one instead. Here is what they said: " Yes, you will be charged once it gets nearer to the time when we will be releasing the fall box, which should be sometime in September, I believe. There is no exact date yet, but as we get closer, more information will be released via our social media outlets. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns"


----------



## shy32 (Sep 2, 2013)

So i asked on facebook about when we would be charged for the fall box and they replied that we would be charged at the end of the week,and they ship by the 2 nd part of September. Is there a thread for the fall box?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 2, 2013)

> So i asked on facebook about when we would be charged for the fall box and they replied that we would be charged at the end of the week,and they ship by the 2 nd part of September. Is there a thread for the fall box?


 I haven't seen one, but I'm excited to see what this box has. This might be my last box with them though. I really enjoyed last seasons box but $50 is just way too much. I really hope they curate a great box fo fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 2, 2013)

> So i asked on facebook about when we would be charged for the fall box and they replied that we would be charged at the end of the week,and they ship by the 2 nd part of September. Is there a thread for the fall box?


 Oh whoa, thanks for posting. It reminded me that I needed to cancel. I really like the box but just can't justify the price. Wish they'd come out with a discount code.


----------

